# TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW 4/11/10



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

IMPRESSIVE C.C.


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

majestics will be there no doubt :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Feb 13 2010, 07:41 PM~16604090
> *majestics will be there no doubt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C WILL BE ATTENDIN!!!!!!


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

LATIN KUSTOMS FROM TEXAS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

STYLISTICS FLA. WILL BE IN ATTENDENCE


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 14 2010, 06:04 PM~16611051
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Rollerz Only will be there!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Feb 20 2010, 07:42 PM~16672636
> *Rollerz Only will be there!
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C.
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

www.thelowriderexperience.com/carentry.pdf

this is the website for registration forms.


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

LAYMLOW GUNA BE THERE FOR A FACT,,PUT US ON TOP OF DA LIST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Feb 13 2010, 05:41 PM~16604090
> *majestics will be there no doubt :biggrin:
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

PURO LOWS CC will be there. to show and to hopp


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C.
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. 
LAY M LOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Feb 21 2010, 12:56 AM~16674983
> *LAYMLOW GUNA BE THERE FOR A FACT,,PUT US ON TOP OF DA LIST  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RED DRAGONS_@Feb 21 2010, 01:00 AM~16675023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Feb 21 2010, 06:23 PM~16679955
> *PURO LOWS CC will be there. to show and to hopp
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RED DRAGONS_@Feb 20 2010, 11:00 PM~16675023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C.
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. 
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

damn that.. err one know whos showin.. we need to organize an after hop like the previous yrs.. im going to get in touch with the peeps from the place we've been using...make sure its a go..


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

FIRME ESTILO.C.C will be there.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

oldschool c.c. will be there :biggrin:


----------



## marin77 (Mar 27, 2008)

INNOVATION CARCLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

where everyone stayin!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 20 2010, 06:33 PM~16672957
> *www.thelowriderexperience.com/carentry.pdf
> 
> this is the website for registration forms.
> *


thanx homie for the registration website.... LOWRIDER CONNECTION WELL BE THERE TOO HOMIES!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C.
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. 
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 24 2010, 11:21 AM~16710353
> *thanx homie for the registration website.... LOWRIDER CONNECTION WELL BE THERE TOO HOMIES!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UR WELCOME HOMIE.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 22 2010, 08:06 PM~16691757
> *damn that.. err one know whos showin.. we need to organize an after hop like the previous yrs.. im going to get in touch with the peeps from the place we've been using...make sure its a go..
> *


 :0 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:50 PM~16681204
> *:uh:
> *


big M Chicago will be going !!!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 24 2010, 05:35 PM~16713443
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

IF UR CLUB IS ALREADY ON HERE POST UP THE CHAPTER AS WELL THAT IS ATTENDING


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 24 2010, 03:48 PM~16713574
> *IF UR CLUB IS ALREADY ON HERE POST UP THE CHAPTER AS WELL THAT IS ATTENDING
> *


OOOOOOOO OK LOWRIDER CONNECTION NEW YORK,NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA,BOSTON N U NOW AS FLORIDA!!!!!!


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI)
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. 
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 25 2010, 05:35 PM~16725546
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


MAJESTICS NORTH CAROLINA


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Feb 25 2010, 09:11 PM~16726464
> *MAJESTICS NORTH CAROLINA
> *


   


TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINA)
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. 
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 25 2010, 05:35 PM~16725546
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 25 2010, 10:46 PM~16727595
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 22 2010, 07:06 PM~16691757
> *damn that.. err one know whos showin.. we need to organize an after hop like the previous yrs.. im going to get in touch with the peeps from the place we've been using...make sure its a go..
> *


oh yeah! :thumbsup: good times :thumbsup:

ill be there for sure


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 25 2010, 10:56 PM~16727739
> *oh yeah! :thumbsup: good times :thumbsup:
> 
> ill be there for sure
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 25 2010, 10:57 PM~16727747
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 23 2010, 10:45 PM~16705801
> *where everyone stayin!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Homewood Suites by Hilton® Tampa-Brandon
813-685-7099


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 25 2010, 10:46 PM~16727595
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 25 2010, 09:57 PM~16727747
> *:wow:
> *


i know u gonna be there :biggrin: 

anybody organized a cookout/bbq yet?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 25 2010, 11:40 PM~16728468
> *i know u gonna be there :biggrin:
> 
> anybody organized a cookout/bbq yet?
> *



I MIGHT GO IF I DONT WORK..BUT WE'LL SEE...AND BOUT THE COOKOUT...I HAVE NO CLUE WHATS GOING DOWN WITH THAT


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 25 2010, 10:39 PM~16727499
> *
> TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> ...


Savannah, Washington D.C. is coming. LA coming in also.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

PURO ORGULLO


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

DAYS INN
9942 ADAMO DR
TAMPA FL,33610,,,,,,


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 22 2010, 09:06 PM~16691757
> *damn that.. err one know whos showin.. we need to organize an after hop like the previous yrs.. im going to get in touch with the peeps from the place we've been using...make sure its a go..
> *


the after hopp needs to be in a better spot. its to small and narrow of an area at daves shop


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINA)
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Feb 26 2010, 08:10 AM~16731603
> *Savannah, Washington D.C. is coming. LA coming in also.
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Feb 26 2010, 11:38 AM~16732692
> *PURO ORGULLO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

merciless cc!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 26 2010, 03:03 AM~16730734
> *I MIGHT GO IF I DONT WORK..BUT WE'LL SEE...AND BOUT THE COOKOUT...I HAVE NO CLUE WHATS GOING DOWN WITH THAT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT REALLY NO ONE ELSE HAS POSTED.................FAIL


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 27 2010, 11:07 AM~16741014
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

looks like a pretty good line up


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINA)
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 28 2010, 12:57 AM~16746824
> *TTT REALLY NO ONE ELSE HAS POSTED.................FAIL
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc+Feb 28 2010, 10:22 AM~16748800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

we'll be there........................4-6 cars, we'll see what gets completed.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 28 2010, 09:21 PM~16753334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Individuals will be there!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Goodtimes VA will be there!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINA)
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.
25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 28 2010, 09:45 PM~16753589
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


  NICE LINE UP.............REGISTRATION WILL BE SENT OFF TOMORROW


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 28 2010, 07:43 PM~16753577
> *Individuals will be there!
> *


 :biggrin: 


south fl & orlando chapters

individuals car club


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

LOW LYFE C.C.- Miami and Dallas chapters :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

The Date has not changed right??? its still on 4/11/10???


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Feb 26 2010, 06:27 PM~16735424
> *the after hopp needs to be in a better spot. its to small and narrow of an area at daves shop
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 1 2010, 08:13 AM~16758573
> *The Date has not changed right??? its still on 4/11/10???
> *


YA IT CHANGED TO THE 11TH OF NEVUARY :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dade Countyz Finest CC will be there


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINA)
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.
25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.
INDIVIDUALS C.C. (SO.FLORIDA, ORLANDO)
GOODTIMES C.C. (VIRGINIA)
DADE COUNTYZ FINEST C.C.
LOW LYFE C.C. (MIAMI, DALLAS)


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 28 2010, 09:43 PM~16753577
> *Individuals will be there!
> *


WHAT'S GOOD MANDO LONG TIME NO TALK. :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~Majestics~
Cen FL, Miami, Daytona Beach, North Carolina, KC, Chicago, WestSide Detriot, DFW Texas, North Texas**

And thats just so far...

Get ready Florida!!! :nicoderm: *


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

oooo my homie's from LOYALTY C.C IS GOING FROM NEW JERSEY N NORTH CAROLINA !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 3 2010, 06:39 AM~16781876
> *oooo my homie's from LOYALTY C.C IS GOING FROM NEW JERSEY N NORTH CAROLINA !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SORRY HOMIES THERE NOT GOING... :happysad:


----------



## El Charro Low (Mar 7, 2009)

GOODTIMES. FLORIDA FAMILY WILL BE THER CARS OR NO CARS HOPE TO SEE ALL YA THER HOMIE'S GOD BLESS


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Best Western-Brandon
9331 East Adamo Drive, Tampa, FL 33619-2682(813) 621-5555


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 26 2010, 10:37 AM~16733152
> *DAYS INN
> 9942 ADAMO DR
> TAMPA FL,33610,,,,,,
> *


OBSESSION WILL BE HERE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 3 2010, 02:18 AM~16780386
> *~Majestics~
> Cen FL, Miami, Daytona Beach, North Carolina, KC, Chicago, WestSide Detriot, DFW Texas, North Texas
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINA, K.C., WESTSIDE DETROIT, DFW TEXAS, NORTH TEXAS)
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.
25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.
INDIVIDUALS C.C. (SO.FLORIDA, ORLANDO)
GOODTIMES C.C. (VIRGINIA, FLORIDA)
DADE COUNTYZ FINEST C.C.
LOW LYFE C.C. (MIAMI, DALLAS)


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 3 2010, 11:43 AM~16783161
> *SORRY HOMIES THERE NOT GOING... :happysad:
> *


  :happysad:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Mar 1 2010, 04:59 PM~16762883
> *YA IT CHANGED TO THE 11TH OF NEVUARY  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

I MIGHT BE THERE, CAR PROLLY WONT UNLESS I GET SOME PARTS (NENE) THAT I NEED :happysad:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 5 2010, 02:35 PM~16806040
> *I MIGHT BE THERE, CAR PROLLY WONT UNLESS I GET SOME PARTS (NENE) THAT I NEED :happysad:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 5 2010, 03:35 PM~16806040
> *I MIGHT BE THERE, CAR PROLLY WONT UNLESS I GET SOME PARTS (NENE) THAT I NEED :happysad:
> *


call me


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

someone shed some light.. i read somewhere that it was supposed to be an * ALL OUT-DOOR* show.. :dunno:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 5 2010, 06:14 PM~16807403
> *someone shed some light.. i read somewhere that it was supposed to be an  ALL OUT-DOOR show.. :dunno:
> *


YEAH THAT'S WHAT USO-ORLANDO SAID IN THE ORLANDO LOWRIDER NIGHTS THREAD. THAT HE HAD TALKED TO YOLANDA FROM ODB PRODUCTIONS AND SHE SAID ONLY VENDORS ARE INSIDE. :angry:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 5 2010, 11:36 PM~16809459
> *YEAH THAT'S WHAT USO-ORLANDO SAID IN THE ORLANDO LOWRIDER NIGHTS THREAD. THAT HE HAD TALKED TO YOLANDA FROM ODB PRODUCTIONS AND SHE SAID ONLY VENDORS ARE INSIDE.  :angry:
> *


i think he might have misunderstood her. when i called and ask her for more info. she said it was an indoor outdoor show. all vendors will be inside. the 20x20 displayed vehicles will be inside. and to fill up the rest of the building are the preregistration vehicles that are first in line.


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 2 2010, 05:49 PM~16773610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 5 2010, 05:11 PM~16807383
> *call me
> *


I CALLED, NOTHING BUT V/M 323-919-5188


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 2 2010, 11:36 PM~16774536
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 3 2010, 07:18 AM~16780386
> *~Majestics~
> Cen FL, Miami, Daytona Beach, North Carolina, KC, Chicago, WestSide Detriot, DFW Texas, North Texas
> 
> ...


Lets do this homies. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 2 2010, 05:36 PM~16774536
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 6 2010, 06:30 AM~16812025
> *i think he might have misunderstood her. when i called and ask her for more info. she said it was an indoor outdoor show. all vendors will be inside. the 20x20 displayed vehicles will be inside. and to fill up the rest of the building are the preregistration vehicles that are first in line.
> *


so the hop gonna be indoors???a couple of members called and i hear the same....so if u preregister and gotta be there the day before we gotta leave our cars outside?????????regardless im taking my ride but what if it rains and the displays???security???imma call on monday to see whats up...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

indoor/outdoor show,,only room for 150 cars for indoors,,,entry fee for spectators 30$$$$$$$,,hope tha info helps some!!!!! 
yes this is what odb/yolanda said!!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 6 2010, 06:30 AM~16812025
> *i think he might have misunderstood her. when i called and ask her for more info. she said it was an indoor outdoor show. all vendors will be inside. the 20x20 displayed vehicles will be inside. and to fill up the rest of the building are the preregistration vehicles that are first in line.
> *


x87 same shit told here and just got of tha hook whit her!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 8 2010, 10:31 PM~16833068
> *indoor/outdoor show,,only room for 150 cars for indoors,,,entry fee for spectators 30$$$$$$$,,hope tha info helps some!!!!!
> yes this is what odb/yolanda said!!!!!
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

ANY OUT OF TOWN HOPPERS?


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530742


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 9 2010, 01:54 PM~16840231
> *ANY OUT OF TOWN HOPPERS?
> *


I'M NO SURE HOMIE CAZZ...... MY IMPALA IS IN NEW YORK IF I GET IT ON THE TAMPA SHOW 4/11/10!!!!!!! I'LL BE ONE OF THE HOPPERS THERE TOO!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 10 2010, 11:20 AM~16848500
> *I'M NO SURE HOMIE CAZZ...... MY IMPALA IS IN NEW YORK IF I GET IT ON THE TAMPA SHOW 4/11/10!!!!!!! I'LL BE ONE OF THE HOPPERS THERE TOO!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 hope u can make it happen :thumbsup:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

MEETING UP AT 10AM LEAVING AT 11AM


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE SPACE FOR CARS IN HAULER/TRANSPORTER FROM MIAMI TO TAMPA PLEASE P.M. ME....WE NEED 3 SPACES


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 9 2010, 09:12 PM~16843494
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530742
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

what time does this start and end
by the way FIRMEESTILO CC will be there


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

USO be there fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINAand K.C. )OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.
25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.
INDIVIDUALS C.C. (SO.FLORIDA, ORLANDO)
GOODTIMES C.C. (VIRGINIA)
DADE COUNTYZ FINEST C.C.
LOW LYFE C.C. (MIAMI, DALLAS)
USO C.C.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Mar 11 2010, 10:43 AM~16859059
> *what time does this start and end
> by the way FIRMEESTILO CC will be there
> *


I THINK IT'S 11AM-5PM


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

2010 Lowrider Car Show Regulations
(Effective January 1, 2010)

EXHIBITION & SAFETY RULES

1.	EXHIBITOR SPACE: Spaces are issued in 10 x 20-foot sizes, additional car or truck space may be available for an additional cost. However, in no event can a space be larger than 20 x 20 (Maximum size for bicycles 10 x 10-foot). No dented, damaged, primered, unfinished, or incomplete vehicles allowed (Lowrider Events staff may disqualify vehicles from competing that violate this rule, at their sole and absolute discretion). No vehicle will be allowed in (or to compete) one (1) hour before show begins due to venue and Fire Marshall’s restrictions. Support vehicles / trailers must be removed from show grounds one (1) hour before show time. Failure to remove support vehicle / trailer and supplies / equipment, upon request, may result in disqualification.

2.	DISPLAYS: All displays must be completed before the opening of the show. All vehicles must comply with all applicable fire safety rules, including taping the gas caps and terminal posts, disconnecting the batteries (hydraulics & engine) and all other facility and/or fire requirements. All high-pressure tanks must be emptied or disconnected for indoor display. Fire Marshals will examine all vehicles before show to confirm compliance and their decision shall be final and binding. No vehicle or display may include anything that can be construed as a weapon or considered obscene or profane in the sole and absolute discretion of Lowrider Events (e.g. no glass, no glass bottles, no knives, etc.). Displays should be designed to protect vehicle from the crowd. Stanchions and ropes should be positioned as not to block the view of the show vehicle and within the designated space. Flammable material and unsafe lighting cannot be used in the display. 

3.	ELECTRICAL OUTLETS: Electrical outlets may sometimes be sold to exhibitors by the facility or Lowrider Events. If electrical outlets are available, each display will be limited to 110-volt power only. No heat lamps will be allowed and all wiring must have a grounded three-pronged wire plug. Non-payment of electrical bill may result in disqualification.

4.	TEAR DOWN: Displays may not be torn down until the start of the trophy presentation. No one may start an engine, move a vehicle, or operate any hydraulic or air systems until instructed to do so by Lowrider Events or facility staff or security. This safety rule will be enforced to protect the audience and children. 

5.	NOISE & PROFANITY: Noise, including “train horns” should be kept to a minimum during set-up through tear down out of respect for fellow exhibitors. Profanity or other disrespectful conduct is not permitted including excessive noise. Any display, which incorporates or features objectionable music, videos, artwork or other items, is not permitted. It is within Lowrider Events’ sole and absolute discretion to determine what is objectionable.

6.	FOR SALE SIGNS: All "For Sale" signs should be incorporated into the display and not on the vehicle. There may be a five (5)-point deduction from a vehicle’s total score for any "For Sale" sign that is on a vehicle and not incorporated into the display. No promotional or sales material allowed, including wrapped or fully detailed advertising vehicles.

7.	SAVING SPACES: Exhibitors cannot save spaces for vehicles not present.

8.	UNSAFE OPERATION: Operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion during show hours is strictly prohibited. Moreover, operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion at any time in a manner deemed unsafe by the judges, Lowrider Events staff or event facility shall be strictly prohibited, including starting an engine, moving a vehicle or operating a hydraulic or air system without first being instructed by Lowrider Events or facility staff or security. 

9.	STAGE: No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation. Only the “Best of Show” winners should come to “winners table” near the stage. 

10.	FINALITY OF JUDGES DETERMINATION: All judges will be designated by Lowrider Events Entertainment or the sanctioned event organizer. By entering a vehicle in the exhibit, entrant agrees to abide by and be bound by these rules and that the decisions of the judges shall be final in all matters relating to the Exhibition and the Contest. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges. The judges shall have sole and absolute discretion to disqualify any entrant for reasons deemed appropriate by the judges. 

11.	MODIFICATION OF THESE RULES: These Exhibition and Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges in their sole and absolute discretion in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the Exhibition. 

12.	DISQUALIFICATION: At the sole and absolute discretion of Lowrider Events or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events. 


EXHIBITOR RULES

A.	GENERAL

1.	REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be placed on the dashboard and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges reserve the sole and absolute right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a vehicles total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, including name, year, make and model. Registration cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Vehicles or bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.


2.	CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your vehicle's classification. See Section C. If a vehicle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarifications should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3. OPERABILITY. All entries must be operable and complete at time of operability inspection. All body parts must be attached to the main body of the vehicle—no props. (For example; front end, hood, trunk, doors must close and align properly.) All entries must be able to start under their own power, meaning that an operable battery must be permanently positioned in the vehicle; the engine must be fueled by its own fixed fuel tank and transmission, shifted from the driver’s position. The vehicle will be required to travel 20 feet of continuous motion forward, steering to the left and right, brake to a stop, shift into reverse, travel 20 feet of continuous motion backward steering to the left and right, and brake to a stop (emergency brake not allowed to stop vehicle). The vehicle owner may be assisted by two crewmembers limited to starting the vehicle only. No more than two ounces of fuel will be allowed to prime start a vehicle. An electrical battery jump, battery to battery, will be allowed. Once a judge has indicated its time to start, a time limit of ten (10) minutes will be allowed to complete the operability inspection. All vehicles are subject to inspection by judging staff. An inoperable vehicle will be for exhibition only.

4.	SWAPPING PARTS: After the operable inspection, brake rotors and brake calipers may be changed. No other parts, including engine parts, may be changed. 

5.	INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on vehicle.

6.	ACCESS TO VEHICLE: Judges should have access to undercarriage for viewing purposes. Mirrors will be accepted in this case.

7.	ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

8.	SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

9.	ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Exhibitor Rule may be grounds for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges.


B.	CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1.	SIX CATEGORIES: Any vehicle entering a Low Rider Magazine or Lowrider Events-sanctioned event will be judged in these key areas:

CRAFTSMANSHIP: quality of work, imagination, innovation and creativity.

BODY: modifications, paint, murals and striping, molding, glass, accessories and craftsmanship / detail.

ENGINE: plating, engine compartment, firewall, hinges and springs, hoses, wiring, hood panel, engine
swap and detail.

UNDERCARRIAGE: plating, paint/striping, suspension, frame, modifications, wheels, craftsmanship,
cleanliness and detail.

INTERIOR: seats, dash, headliner, side panels, consoles, operable audio and video or any electric
accessory, detail and workmanship. The trunk/bed will also be considered part of the interior category.

HYDRAULIC/AIR SUSPENSION: Operable setup, wiring, batteries, plating, tubing, hoses,
craftsmanship, detail and cleanliness.

2.	TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

MINOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: plating and era accessories in the engine
compartment, exchange of era engine or rebuilt engine (example V-8 small block for era V-8 small
block), hydraulics and or air suspension, trunk or bed accessories, plating or era accessories on the
undercarriage, bolt on accessories including disc brakes, pin-striping, mild murals, custom wheels,
smoothing of factory body welds and seams, filling of stock era suspension parts. Five (5) Minor
modifications equal one (1) Major modification.

MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: complete engine exchange (example
replacing 6 cylinder to V-8 involving modifications), complete custom paint (candy, flake, pearl
including top), custom interior, major body changes including frenching, tilt, suicide, reverse,
splitting, chopping, sectioning, molded body kit, and or extensive modifications changing the original
design to frame or undercarriage. 

3.	DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. The number of modifications will classify all vehicles.

ORIGINAL - Completely stock or restored vehicle, except for era accessories and/or hubcaps (No
custom wheels).

STREET CUSTOM - Vehicle with a limit of five (5) minor modifications, with no major modifications.

MILD CUSTOM - Vehicle with up to two (2) Major modifications and up to four (4) Minor
modifications.

SEMI CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least three (3) Major and up to four (4) Minor modifications. 

FULL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least five (5) Major and four (4) Minor modifications.

RADICAL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least seven (7) Major modifications.

CUSTOM COMPACT - A compact car, originally designed for economy.

SPORTS CAR - Two or four-passenger performance car.

LUXURY SPORT – A mid-size luxury performance vehicle.

LUXURY – A full-size luxury vehicle, including limos.

BOMBS/CLASSICS - Any American vehicle, cars 1954 or older and trucks 1959 or older.

TRUCKS - Midsize trucks will be classified as full size. Includes open beds, SUVs, panels, El Caminos
and vans.
CUV/SPORT WAGON – Compact Utility Vehicle.

TRADITIONALS - American made full size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no major modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, and no pearl). No custom interiors, interior shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness. Allowable modifications include; plating and era accessories in the engine compartment, pin-striping, mild murals, bolt on accessories including disc brakes, filled or smoothed stock era suspension parts. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams on the firewall. Molding and smoothing of factory body welds and seams on the frame, reinforced and molded frames shall be in close relationship to original design. Unlimited minor modifications allowed. 

4.	CAR CLASSIFICATIONS

’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older
Original Street Custom Street Custom	
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s
Original Street Custom Street Custom	
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom	
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom	
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod 
Original Street Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Street Custom Mild Custom 
Mild Custom Semi Custom 
Semi Custom Full Custom 
Full Custom Radical Custom 
Radical Custom

5.	TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS

Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Street Custom 
Mild Custom 
Semi Custom Van
Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Radical Custom 

’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

’88 & Newer CUV/SPORT WAGON
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

Mini-Trucks El Camino
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

6.	MOTORCYCLE CLASSES

Motorcycles 
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)


C.	JUDGING

1.	JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. For example, if you were competing for Outstanding Paint award, the finish job could include multi-colors, doorjambs, inside hood, etc. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2.	DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3.	DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by vehicle owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation. Only the “Best of Show” winners should come to “winners table” near the stage. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of the officials/judges as their decision is absolute, final and binding.
4.	POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below:

BODY MODIFICATIONS 30
ENGINE 30
INTERIOR 30
UNDERCARRIAGE 30
PAINT 30
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 25
HYDRAULICS/AIR 25
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 20
ENGRAVING 15 
AUDIO / VIDEO 15
STRIPING 15
DISPLAY 15
PLATING 10
TRUNK/BED 10
GLASS 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 350


D.	AWARDS 

1.	Car Special Awards Truck Special Awards
Outstanding Graphics Outstanding Graphics
Outstanding Engine Outstanding Engine
Outstanding Undercarriage Outstanding Undercarriage
Outstanding Flake Outstanding Flake
Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School Outstanding Hydraulics
Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era Outstanding Paint
Outstanding Paint Outstanding Interior
Outstanding Interior Outstanding Individual Display
Outstanding Individual Display Outstanding Mural
Outstanding Mural Outstanding Audio/Video
Outstanding Audio/Video Outstanding Metal Engraving
Outstanding Metal Engraving 
Special Recognition Award (car or truck)

2.	Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicles participating.

3.	Best of Show Awards

Best of Show Car 
Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck 
Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)



4.	Lowrider Excellence Award
Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2010 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.).


5.	Vehicle of the Year
Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. 

If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. Past wins will also be counted towards the limit of three. A Lowrider of the Year vehicle cannot compete at a show if an invitation to exhibit has been extended and/or if said vehicle is on exhibition. 


E.	PRIZES

1.	Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.

2.	Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half (1/2) of the stated prize value. 


2010 Lowrider Bicycle Exhibitor Rules

A.	GENERAL

1.	REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges, in their sole and absolute discretion, reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a bikes total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.

2.	CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3.	OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn. 

4.	INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle. 

5.	ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes. 

7.	ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

9.	SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

10.	ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges. 


B.	CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1.	FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:

FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.

UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.

PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike

2.	TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.

3.	DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

4.	Bicycle Classes 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)	
C.	JUDGING

1.	JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2.	DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3.	DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except “Best of Show” winners. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding.

4.	POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


D.	AWARDS/PRIZES	

1.	For each category three trophies will be awarded 
2.	Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
3.	Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00

(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)

4.	The following Special Awards will also be offered:
Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Mar 10 2010, 04:26 PM~16851676
> *ANY ONE HAVE SPACE FOR CARS IN HAULER/TRANSPORTER FROM MIAMI TO TAMPA PLEASE P.M. ME....WE NEED 3 SPACES
> *


I THINK YOU SHOULD ASK SOME OF THE HOMIES FROM LOW LYFE OR ROLLIN ETC. MIAMI RIDERS TO SEE IF ANY HAVE SPACE.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

BIG M MIDWEST THERE FO SHO


----------



## RO 4LIFE (Mar 4, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY CHI-TOWN WILL BE HITTING IT UP ALSO


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINA, MIDWEST and K.C. )
OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A., CHICAGO)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.
25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.
INDIVIDUALS C.C. (SO.FLORIDA, ORLANDO)
GOODTIMES C.C. (VIRGINIA)
DADE COUNTYZ FINEST C.C.
LOW LYFE C.C. (MIAMI, DALLAS)
USO C.C. (ORLANDO)


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

I HAVE A SPOT FOR THE AFTER HOPP! I WENT AND MET WITH A GUY WHO OWNS A HUGE ASS CORPRATE PLAZA. HE SAID ITS A GO. JUST HAVE TO BE OUT BY 6AM MONDAY MORNING. I GOT HIS CARD SO IF ANY COPS SHOW UP THEY CAN CALL HIM AND HE IS GOING TO BE THERE FOR A FEW HOURS. 


DIRECTIONS.....

PULLING OUT OF THE REAR ENTRANCE OF THE FAIRGROUNDS. HEAD SOUTH (LEFT) ON ORIENT RD 

THE FIRST LIGHT IS MLK. HEAD WEST (RIGHT) ON MLK ABOUT A HALF MILE.

AND THE PARKING LOT IS TO THE RIGHT JUST PAST THE INTERSTATE ACROSS THE STREET FROM MC DONALDS. 

ITS AT THE INTERSECTION OF INTERSTATE 4 AND MLK. NO MORE THEN 2 MILES FROM THE SHOW.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 12 2010, 04:43 PM~16872342
> *I HAVE A SPOT FOR THE AFTER HOPP! I WENT AND MET WITH A GUY WHO OWNS A HUGE ASS CORPRATE PLAZA. HE SAID ITS A GO. JUST HAVE TO BE OUT BY 6AM MONDAY MORNING. I GOT HIS CARD SO IF ANY COPS SHOW UP THEY CAN CALL HIM AND HE IS GOING TO BE THERE FOR A FEW HOURS.
> DIRECTIONS.....
> 
> ...


  I'LL BE THERE.


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 12 2010, 02:43 PM~16872342
> *I HAVE A SPOT FOR THE AFTER HOPP! I WENT AND MET WITH A GUY WHO OWNS A HUGE ASS CORPRATE PLAZA. HE SAID ITS A GO. JUST HAVE TO BE OUT BY 6AM MONDAY MORNING. I GOT HIS CARD SO IF ANY COPS SHOW UP THEY CAN CALL HIM AND HE IS GOING TO BE THERE FOR A FEW HOURS.
> DIRECTIONS.....
> 
> ...


COOL HOMIE I'LL BE THERE TOO!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

i went and seen the spot for the afterhop. that parking lot is big as fuck. we should have 2 or 3 in the line up for the show hop and the after hop


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purolows_@Mar 13 2010, 03:19 PM~16880786
> *i went and seen the spot for the afterhop. that parking lot is big as fuck. we should have 2 or 3 in the line up for the show hop and the after hop
> *


 :0


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

as of today we are taking 12 rides to the show. trying to finish 3 more by then


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

whats up herm. taking ur cutty or impala?


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 14 2010, 04:21 PM~16887852
> *as of today we are taking 12 rides to the show. trying to finish 3 more by then
> *


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

MEETING UP AT 10AM LEAVING AT 11AM


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 11 2010, 10:15 PM~16866007
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


Hello everybody I am Greg with ODB Productions and we are exited about bringing the tour to Tampa this year, the response has been very positive and we hope to have all of your support. Thank you for being patient with all the details about the show, the shows that ODB will be putting on will be fun for the WHOLE family!!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 14 2010, 10:33 PM~16890676
> *Hello everybody I am Greg with ODB Productions and we are exited about bringing the tour to Tampa this year, the response has been very positive and we hope to have all of your support. Thank you for being patient with all the details about the show, the shows that ODB will be putting on will be fun for the WHOLE family!!!!!!
> *


THANK YOU FOR BRINGING IT BACK TO TAMPA


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll be there, I can't wait!


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 14 2010, 09:33 PM~16890676
> *Hello everybody I am Greg with ODB Productions and we are exited about bringing the tour to Tampa this year, the response has been very positive and we hope to have all of your support. Thank you for being patient with all the details about the show, the shows that ODB will be putting on will be fun for the WHOLE family!!!!!!
> *


I've been to a few shows where when you register you get a 2nd spectator in also. Is it the same with ODB shows or does only one person get in with a registration?


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 15 2010, 09:40 AM~16894130
> *I've been to a few shows where when you register you get a 2nd spectator in also. Is it the same with ODB shows or does only one person get in with a registration?
> *


YOU GET 3 WRISTBANDS WITH REGISTRATION.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 15 2010, 12:29 AM~16893144
> *THANK YOU FOR BRINGING IT BACK TO TAMPA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:
We are really hoping we get a good turn out because I know we would love to be able to come back every year, TAMPA R U READY??????????????


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 15 2010, 09:43 PM~16902245
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> We are really hoping we get a good turn out because I know we would love to be able to come back every year, TAMPA R U READY??????????????
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: Yes We Are Ready For The Tampa Show U Now!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 15 2010, 11:43 PM~16902245
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> We are really hoping we get a good turn out because I know we would love to be able to come back every year, TAMPA R U READY??????????????
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: WE'RE READY!!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 16 2010, 09:45 AM~16904517
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: WE'RE READY!!
> *


 *x1988*


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 15 2010, 04:43 PM~16902245
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> We are really hoping we get a good turn out because I know we would love to be able to come back every year, TAMPA R U READY??????????????
> *


POLK COUNTY ready 4 TAMPA!!!!!!!!


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

thinking of coming down from nj.... whats the deal with the show hop? classes? rules? regulations? when you gotta be there to reg? and whats up with the after hop? time?


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Mar 17 2010, 12:15 PM~16916275
> *thinking of coming down from nj.... whats the deal with the show hop? classes? rules? regulations? when you gotta be there to reg? and whats up with the after hop? time?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16843436
AFTER HOP LINK.


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Mar 17 2010, 01:15 PM~16916275
> *thinking of coming down from nj.... whats the deal with the show hop? classes? rules? regulations? when you gotta be there to reg? and whats up with the after hop? time?
> *


all hoppers register sunday morning at the rear entrance. after hopp is immediately after the show. couple miles from the show


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 17 2010, 09:07 PM~16921845
> *all hoppers register sunday morning at the rear entrance. after hopp is immediately after the show. couple miles from the show
> *



so does anybody know what the rules and clases are???????????


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: GONNA C FUN!!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 18 2010, 12:17 AM~16923532
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GONNA C FUN!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Mar 17 2010, 11:23 PM~16922062
> *so does anybody know what the rules and clases are???????????
> *


this site will give u all the rules and regs. http://www.odbentertainment.com/download-forms.html


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Mar 17 2010, 07:23 PM~16922062
> *so does anybody know what the rules and clases are???????????
> *


Hop registration 8AM to 10AM. Classes

Single Pump Car $500 1st $250 2nd $100 3rd

Single Pump truck $500 1st $250 2nd $100 3rd

Radical Hop $750 1st $250 2nd $100 3rd

Street Car Dance $500 1st $250 2nd $100 3rd

Radical Dance $750 1st $250 2nd $100 3rd

Show Hop $500 Winner take all.



Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules


1.	Registration: All entries must completely and accurately fill-out registration forms and pay fees at designated area. Registration for all shows is done on the morning of the event starting at 8AM. Registration closes one hour before the published show opening time. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money.
2.	Failure to comply with a judge’s request at any time is unsportsmanlike conduct and grounds for disqualification. Unsportsmanlike conduct by entrant or any member of his crew in the registration, pit, staging area, show grounds or hopping arena is grounds for disqualification of contestant from that show and up to two (2) following shows and entrant forfeits prize (if any) from that show. Unsportsmanlike conduct deemed as "cheating" by the judges shall be grounds for disqualification for up to two (2) additional shows, for a total of four shows. 
3.	All vehicles must “hop”. If vehicle gets stuck the round is over and no score will be given
4.	Vehicle’s hop height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire. Vehicles will be measured on their highest jump only, not on the combination of jump and pulling of counter weight or any other mechanical device/trick. Vehicles must pivot on back wheels and came back down from by gravity. No devices or people to bounce or push the vehicle back down will be allowed. No double switching.

5.	Inspection teams and hopping officials/judges’ decisions are made in their sole discretion and are final with respect to all matters relating to the Competition and these rules. Judges, and if applicable, Fire Marshall shall also have final judgment on all safety issues, even if not stated in these Rules. Rules are subject to modification at discretion of the judges for safety reasons or to preserve the integrity of the Competition. By entering the Competition, entrant agrees to be bound by these Rules and the decisions of the judges. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges.
6.	Cars must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, floors, roll pans, (Radical Dance exempt) fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Rear seat and roof are optional. All vehicles must be professionally painted (no primer or spray can paint). Plexi-glass windows and headlights, of suitable thickness, are acceptable replacement. A judge may issue a warning for any of these violations. Judge may stop round if any parts fall off vehicle (i.e.; bumpers).
7.	Only entry vehicle is allowed in pit area. Registration closes one hour before the published gate opening time. No unauthorized videotaping allowed in competition area, and it will NOT be used for competition purposes.
8.	A vehicle may hop in only one class and cannot hop and show.
9.	All vehicles must have gas cap in place and tightened. Officials can disqualify a vehicle at any time for safety reasons, including but not limited to fuel or excessive oil leakage or a broken hose spraying oil upwards. Vehicles are allowed to use a secured fuel cell.
10.	Rolling hopping outside the competition area before, during or after the event shall disqualify contestant from that show and the following two (2) shows and entrant will forfeit prize (if any) from that show.
11.	Vehicles must also have a complete operating OEM or larger cubic inch replacement engine (No aluminum engines allowed unless OE in that year and model), radiator, water pump, hoses, fan, transmission, rear end and operating brakes (“safety” reasons) except for radical dance classes. Engine mounts may be made of solid steel. 
12.	All vehicles must hop on 13- or 14-inch steel wire wheels-no mixed sizes. Wheels that are 15 inch or larger are not permitted. Maximum tire size: 205/75x14 radial or bias-ply, which must have manufacturer marking of actual tire size on the sidewall. No mixed sizes, or cross-reference replacements allowed period except for 5.20 or 5.60 only. All four tires must be same-size radial ply or bias ply, no mixed plys. Maximum tire height is 27 ½ -inches. Maximum difference between front and back tire height is ½ inch. Tire measurements may be taken at inspection, in pit or after event. No re-capped or “homemade tires”. Tires must have original manufacture markings and part numbers. Same tire brand recommended for all 4 tires.
13.	For the front - accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles.
14.	Under-hood batteries must be secured.
15.	All vehicles must be driven into the hopping arena by the engine’s power (unless prohibited by facility) except for radical dance classes. Pushing in, or using any other means such as the starter motor, disqualifies the cars round. After round, car can be pushed out if not operable.
16.	Only the switchman and ground man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena. Vehicle owner is responsible and may be disqualified if more than two (2) persons enter with vehicle. All adjustments must be made prior to entering arena (except for connecting ground). Disconnect must be accessible with trunk closed. Trunk must remain closed during round and ground man must stay near vehicle ground connection and not interfere with judging of vehicle, except for emergencies.
17.	To begin round, switchman must tell judges “Ready!” Any car movement after that starts round. Once judge calls “time” round is over.
18.	Switchman must stand outside the car with door closed and have hopping cord with switch in all hopping classes. No remote control devices or capacitors allowed. 
19. Once an entrant’s name and number has been called, entrant has two (2) minutes to answer the call and start hopping. Failure to start hopping within two (2) minutes of the call may result in a disqualification from the round. An official timekeeper who shall be appointed by the Head Judge shall do timing. 
20.	Prior to commencement of a round, a secondary inspection may take place in the arena. In addition, the judges may require an inspection after the competition has ended. No competing vehicle is allowed to leave the venue prior to Judges’ approval.
21.	The winner in all classes (and the person who receives the prize money) is the vehicle owner or person’s name on entry form, not the switchman.
22.	No four-wheel-drive car or truck hoppers allowed.
23.	Truck frame and or suspension or open box classifies vehicle as a truck.
24.	No other modifications or alterations to vehicle or setup are allowed except those specifically covered in these rules! 
25.	Competitors will be allowed to purchase only two (2) extra hop wristbands.
26.	These Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges (or Fire Marshals) in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the competition. 
27.	At the discretion of the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events. 
28.	One (1) entry makes a class. If there are two (2) or fewer entries in a class, an aggressive effort is expected. “Sandbagging” or “Potato Chipping” will not be tolerated and may result in future sanctions or disqualifications. 
29.	Prizes: A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $500.00, $250 and $100 respectively Classes are as follows: Single Pump Car Hop, Single Pump Truck Hop, Street Dance. 
30.	Prizes: A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $750.00, $250 and $100 respectively Classes are as follows: Radical Hop, Radical Dance. 
31.	Prizes: Show/Hop Class winner take all $500. 

32. In the event of a tie, contestants will split the prize; there will be no “Hop-offs”. For example, if two competitors tie for First, they will split first and second prize and Third Prize goes to the next competitor. If two competitors tie for Third, they split Third Place. No more than $850 will be awarded in each class Single Pump Car/Truck and Street Dance. No more than $1100 will be awarded in each class Radical Hop and Radical Dance. 

33.	Judges will have final discretion in what class a vehicles is placed. Example single pump vehicles with excessive modification or circus looking may be placed in the radical class. 

Hopping Rules


The following rules apply to Single-Pump Car & Single-Pump Truck Hop Classes.

1.	The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges.
2.	Car’s hop height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire.
3.	A Vehicle with one pump to the front may be considered a single-pump; Truck frame and or suspension or open box classifies vehicle as a truck.

4.	Two pumps to the rear in either class; no extra pumps allowed. All pumps must be visible and accessible for inspection. 
5.	Entire hydraulic setup including batteries must be inside the trunk or no higher than a car trunk for station wagons (no higher than the bottom of rear quarter windows) & no higher than top of bed or tail gate.
6. All batteries must be visible, and securely attached. Vehicle must have emergency battery kill device. Vise grips not allowed.
7.	Front suspension limiting devices recommended (cable, chain, strap, etc.).
8.	All cars must have the original or larger cubic inch engine and transmission (V8, 6) or direct replacement for that year and model. Bring DMV verification if unique. No aluminum engines allowed unless OE in that year and model.
9.	Trunks must be able to be opened quickly when necessary. Judges may inspect vehicle again at any time before, during or after the competition.







Radical Hop Class

The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:

1.	The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges
2.	Vehicle’s hop height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire. 
3.	Any vehicle in Single Pump class, that does not pass inspection in their specific class, causing them to be placed in radical class, must comply with all rules in the radical class.
4.	Only one (1) switch may be used during round. Rear suspension height may not be adjusted after round begins.
5.	Entire hydraulic setup including batteries must be inside the trunk or no higher than a car trunk for station wagons.
6.	All batteries must be contained within the volume of the bed or trunk, visible and securely attached.. Vehicle must have emergency battery kill device. Vise grips not allowed.
7.	The suspension (set-up) components will have NO Limitations.. Some General & Safety Rules may not apply (i.e.; cut floors for clearance).
8.	All vehicles must have the original engine and transmission (V8, V6, 6, 4) or larger cubic inch replacement for that year and model. Bring DMV verification if unique. No aluminum engines allowed unless OE in that year and model.
9.	Vehicles must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, roll pans, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Front fenders may be trimmed 2 inches for tire clearance. Rear seat is optional. Some modification may be allowed to accommodate suspension at judge’s discretion.





Car Dancing & Truck Dancing

The following rules apply to the Car & Truck Street Dancing Class: 

Definitions:
Street: The car or truck must be complete including an original body (front wheel wells optional), frame, complete operating engine, interior, floor and trunk/bed pans, dashboard, front seat (rear seat optional) and a maximum of four (4) pumps. Batteries must be no higher than a car trunk for station wagons, no higher than the bottom of rear quarter windows & no higher than top of bed or tail gate for trucks. There are no other limitations or restrictions on the vehicle or its setup and suspension in this class. 
Radical: No limitations on setup, body or engine. 

1.	The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein, except the tire rules do not apply. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges. 
2.	There will be only one round of Street Dancing.
3.	Vehicles will be judged on speed, height, rhythm, switch control, and overall performance, while performing a series of five (5) required moves: “kick” (hop) the front; “kick” (hop) the back; side-to-side, front-to-back (seesaw) and “pancake” (bunny hop). Judging will be made by a team of three judges, using a 1- to 10-point system (10 being best). Total of judge's points determines score for the round (30 points being best.). 
4.	For safety, exposed cylinders must be chained or enclosed with steel at least 1/4-inch thick.
5.	Switchman must stand outside the vehicle with door closed and have a hopping cord with switch panel (multiple switches). No capacitors or remote-activated devices allowed.
6.	All street class vehicles must be driven into the arena (unless prohibited by facility), pushing in disqualifies the vehicles round. After round, vehicle can be pushed out if inoperable.
7.	Each round must consist of 75 seconds of continued suspension motion to qualify. Judges stopping clock for safety does not disqualify vehicle. If a vehicle breaks down within the 75 seconds of performing, contestant will be penalized ten (10) points from the round.
8.	If ground comes unhooked during competition, it may be re-connected with a minimum deduction. It will be judges’ discretion on length of time allowed to re-connect ground. 
9.	If a vehicle blows fitting, breaks a hose or springs a leak, it “may” be disqualified from round for “safety” reasons. Vehicle disqualified for “safety” reasons will be penalized ten (10) points from the round. 
10.	Cylinder and suspension leashes recommended.
11.	Accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles. Judges and or Fire Marshals have final judgment on all safety issues.



Show Hop

The following rules apply to the Show Hop Class: 

Definitions:
Show hop is intended for vehicles built to hop with show quality modifications and craftsmanship in mind, Including custom paint, interior, motor, plating, Stereo etc. Vehicles should be mild custom or above as defined in the Show Exhibition and Safety Rules.

1.	The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the inspection teams, hopping officials and judges. Entrants may not protest any decision of the inspection teams, hopping officials or judges.
2.	All Safety related general rules will be strictly enforced.
3.	There are no limitation on set up and suspension
4.	Vehicles must have minimal advertising (example no large stickers, banners etc)
5.	Judges have final determination if a vehicle should compete in this category.
6.	Vehicles will be scored on their highest hop, no getting stuck.
7.	This is a “winner takes all” class with the prize being $500 and a first place plaque.
8.	Vehicles score will have 2 components show score and hop score. Competitor with highest overall combination of those 2 scores wins.
9.	Show score based on show rules and guidelines judged buy a show judge and scored 0-100 points with 100 being best. 
10.	hop score based on highest hop 1 point per inch. 
11.	For example, a vehicle that receives 50 show points and hops 65” would have a score of 50+65 for a total of 115 points. The vehicle with the highest combined score wins and may not have hopped the highest.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BlackWidow87 (Jul 5, 2009)

mas puto's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackWidow87_@Mar 19 2010, 08:41 PM~16940175
> *mas puto's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 18 2010, 07:58 PM~16930031
> *TTT
> *


did u find everything u needed?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 19 2010, 07:08 PM~16940395
> *did u find everything u needed?
> *


I DID, WERE GONNA HAVE TO MAKE SOME TEMPORARY SEALS SINCE THE ONES I TRIED TO USE ENDED UP TEARING WHILE WE WAS TAKIN THEM OFF THE PARTS CAR  :angry: BUT HOPEFULLY WE CAN MAKE SOME WORK FOR THE SHOW AND THEN ORDER SOME NEW ONES INSTEAD........ ME BY TRYIN TO GO CHEAPER IS COSTING ME MORE MONEY LOL AND BTW, I HAVE A MONTE BODY 80s


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 20 2010, 02:04 PM~16945697
> *I DID, WERE GONNA HAVE TO MAKE SOME TEMPORARY SEALS SINCE THE ONES I TRIED TO USE ENDED UP TEARING WHILE WE WAS TAKIN THEM OFF THE PARTS CAR    :angry:  BUT HOPEFULLY WE CAN MAKE SOME WORK FOR THE SHOW AND THEN ORDER SOME NEW ONES INSTEAD........ ME BY TRYIN TO GO CHEAPER IS COSTING ME MORE MONEY LOL AND BTW, I HAVE A MONTE BODY 80s
> *


would it happen to be an LS model?? i need parts too.. :biggrin:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 20 2010, 04:57 PM~16946237
> *would it happen to be an LS model?? i need parts too.. :biggrin:
> *


sorry bud, done deal :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 20 2010, 05:11 PM~16946574
> *sorry bud, done deal :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

anyone know if this show will qualify your car for vegas?


----------



## Mr. Lincoln (Dec 31, 2009)

OBSESSION C.C. WILL BE IN TAMPA...


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 21 2010, 09:17 PM~16955158
> *anyone know if this show will qualify your car for vegas?
> *


yea it does


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINA and K.C. )
OBSESSION C.C. (ATL, CEN. FL)
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.
25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.
INDIVIDUALS C.C. (SO.FLORIDA, ORLANDO)
GOODTIMES C.C. (VIRGINIA)
DADE COUNTYZ FINEST C.C.
LOW LYFE C.C. (MIAMI, DALLAS)
USO C.C.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

AFTER HOPP AT THE INTERSATE CORPRATE PLAZA OFF OF 


DIRECTIONS.....

PULLING OUT OF THE REAR ENTRANCE OF THE FAIRGROUNDS. HEAD SOUTH (LEFT) ON ORIENT RD 

THE FIRST LIGHT IS MLK. HEAD WEST (RIGHT) ON MLK ABOUT A HALF MILE.

AND THE PARKING LOT IS TO THE RIGHT JUST PAST THE INTERSTATE ACROSS THE STREET FROM MC DONALDS. 

ITS AT THE INTERSECTION OF INTERSTATE 4 AND MLK. NO MORE THEN 2 MILES FROM THE SHOW.


----------



## BlackWidow87 (Jul 5, 2009)

:biggrin: WHAT'S UP LOCO'S ! :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

QUE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

gonna be off the hook....thanks to everyone for showing support....looks like I'm making the trip...  .....ODB Entertainment is taking the same energy and vibe from the San Diego kick off show and bringing it to all the riders at the Tampa Show....Let's show the world how the East Coast does it...

questions: what's the top radio station in the Tampa area?
what are the hot spots for a possible pre and post party?


if anyone would like to help promote the show I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 11 2010, 11:15 PM~16866007
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


who else is coming???? 3 weeks to gooooo.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2010, 08:45 AM~16984677
> *who else is coming???? 3 weeks to gooooo.... :biggrin:
> *


LOYALTY C.C. & B.C. (NEW JERSEY) :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINAand K.C. )OBSESSION C.C. 
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.
25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.
INDIVIDUALS C.C. (SO.FLORIDA, ORLANDO)
GOODTIMES C.C. (VIRGINIA)
DADE COUNTYZ FINEST C.C.
LOW LYFE C.C. (MIAMI, DALLAS)
USO C.C.
LOYALTY CC. & B.C. (NEW JERSEY)


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2010, 11:45 AM~16984677
> *who else is coming???? 3 weeks to gooooo.... :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THERE'S A LOT MORE CAR CLUBS OUT THERE THAT PROBLY DON'T GET ON LAY IT LOW. :cheesy:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 24 2010, 12:31 PM~16986828
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2010, 08:43 AM~16984658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good show... Beto and Mark are bringing what we(Lowriders) want. San Diego was good. Great atmosphere... No problems with coolers with Water and Soda. Majestics had a good time and I know our east coast chapters will do the same. Nice awards also. We actually liked them better than what is normally handed out at the lowrider shows. Hope full support is in the works over there.


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 21 2010, 06:17 PM~16955158
> *anyone know if this show will qualify your car for vegas?
> *


It sure will, we are actually the only LOWRIDER sanctioned events that will qualify you for vegas besides the LRM shows. :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2010, 11:43 AM~16984658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


9.57fm 9.41fm 760am la ley


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Mar 24 2010, 07:46 PM~16991475
> *9.57fm  9.41fm 760am la ley
> *


----------



## Unique84 (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2010, 10:45 AM~16984677
> *who else is coming???? 3 weeks to gooooo.... :biggrin:
> *


UNIQUE c.c


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2010, 09:43 AM~16984658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 24 2010, 04:44 PM~16987633
> *
> *


MY BAD HOMIE I FORGOT TO HIT ENTER TO PUT IT DOWN ON THE NEXT LINE


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

OBSESSION C.C----- ATL
will be in the house-


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Mar 25 2010, 08:06 PM~17002257
> *OBSESSION C.C----- ATL
> will be in the house-
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's see what the East Coast riders are puttin down...I heard S.D. was a great show. Is this gonna be pay per view after all?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 26 2010, 08:55 AM~17006505
> *Let's see what the East Coast riders are puttin down...I heard S.D. was a great show.    Is this gonna be pay per view after all?
> *


It should be a good turnout...wish Shotgun 64 could make the trip....  ....I personally don't know about the pay per view...I know there was a crew in SD filming though.....also I think there will be something on Scrapingtv.com this week about the SD show....


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINAand K.C. )
OBSESSION C.C. (ATL, CEN. FL)
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.
25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.
INDIVIDUALS C.C. (SO.FLORIDA, ORLANDO)
GOODTIMES C.C. (VIRGINIA)
DADE COUNTYZ FINEST C.C.
LOW LYFE C.C. (MIAMI, DALLAS)
USO C.C.
LOYALTY CC. & B.C. (NEW JERSEY)
UNIQUE C.C.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Oops, I did this wrong didn't mean to add to the quote but here's some more info

Can't wait to meet everyone..... So should we plan an official layitlow pic?    Also for those that need to pre reg or have vendor questions feel free to call Yolanda at 714-512-9009....


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 24 2010, 12:31 PM~16986828
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami Majestics will be there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Just a few more weeks


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 26 2010, 03:38 PM~17010262
> *Miami Majestics will be there
> *


that's what i'm talking about ready to put it down Big M Style


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

hope it dosent rain :run: hno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2010, 04:56 PM~17010852
> *Just a few more weeks
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 3 2010, 03:18 AM~16780386
> *~Majestics~
> Cen FL, Miami, Daytona Beach, North Carolina, KC, Chicago, WestSide Detriot, DFW Texas, North Texas
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Can't wait. I'm sure the ODB crew will handle this as fast and professionally as they did San Diego. I'm sure there will be plenty of material for all the mags. The same about media coverage for SD goes for Tampa.


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2010, 03:43 AM~16984658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


93.3fm 101.9fm  9.57fm 9.41fm 760am la ley


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

SHIT DAMMM THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BIG AS HELL THIS YEAR LOL WISH I COULD GO WISH I WAS ON POINT WITH MY MIX CDS I NEED GET MY GAME BACK ON SHIT


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Mar 27 2010, 10:24 PM~17020931
> *SHIT DAMMM THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BIG AS HELL THIS YEAR LOL WISH I COULD GO WISH I WAS ON POINT WITH MY MIX CDS I NEED GET MY GAME BACK ON SHIT
> *


Our radio ad should be hittin the air and then the people will realize this is the REAL LOWRIDER SHOW comin to town and it's not just a rumor! :biggrin: C U SOON TAMPA!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Mar 27 2010, 09:16 PM~17020381
> *93.3fm 101.9fm   9.57fm 9.41fm 760am la ley
> *


THX!!!!!!! :biggrin: U will be hearin the add  The one thing we would like to find is another good street team that will get them flyers out at all the hot spots!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 26 2010, 03:38 PM~17010262
> *Miami Majestics will be there
> *


Representing hard all over the map


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2010, 08:47 PM~17018904
> *Can't wait. I'm sure the ODB crew will handle this as fast and professionally as they did San Diego. I'm sure there will be plenty of material for all the mags. The same about media coverage for SD goes for Tampa.
> *


yo toro this is manny do i need to bring a obsession party  to tampa or what.LET ME KNOW  OBSESSION CAR CLUB COMING DEEP :drama:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Mar 28 2010, 06:10 AM~17021999
> *yo toro this is manny do i need to bring a obsession party   to tampa or what.LET ME KNOW  OBSESSION CAR CLUB COMING DEEP :drama:
> *


Ooooh damn so Obsession cc AND Club Obsession will be in the house? Helll yeah, what's up Manny, so u all in bout 2 weeks


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 28 2010, 08:09 AM~17022429
> *Ooooh damn so Obsession cc AND Club Obsession will be in the house? Helll yeah, what's up Manny, so u all in bout 2 weeks
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

GUNNA BE A BAD ASS SHOW. 2 WEEKS FROM TODAY. :0


----------



## Mr. Lincoln (Dec 31, 2009)

:biggrin: WHAT IT DEW MANNY OBSESSION CENTRAL FLA. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE AT THE BEST WESTERN.
PRE SHOW PARTY STARTING AT 6:00 PM WITH A BBQ IN THE PARKING LOT AND WE GOT A SPOT RESERVED AT BEEF O BRADY'S WITH A DJ, STARTING AT 9:00 PM GOING TILL 12:00 PM. WE GOT 15 CASES OF CORONA RESERVED FOR THAT NIGHT @ $3.00 A BEER OR BUCKETS FOR $15. WE GOING TILL 12:00 PM SO THAT PEOPLE CAN GET TO THE CASINOS AND SHIT BEFORE IT GETS TOO LATE IF THEY WANT. ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBERS ROOMS GOING QUICK AT THE BEST WESTERN, SO LET ME KNOW ASAP (813) 621-5555 RESERVE FOR ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Mar 28 2010, 06:10 AM~17021999
> *yo toro this is manny do i need to bring a obsession party   to tampa or what.LET ME KNOW  OBSESSION CAR CLUB COMING DEEP :drama:
> *


You know girls that are down to try the bikini contest? $250 prize


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 28 2010, 03:39 PM~17024984
> *ROLLERZ ONLY GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE AT THE BEST WESTERN.
> PRE SHOW PARTY STARTING AT 6:00 PM WITH A BBQ IN THE PARKING LOT AND WE GOT A SPOT RESERVED AT BEEF O BRADY'S WITH A DJ, STARTING AT 9:00 PM GOING TILL 12:00 PM.  WE GOT 15 CASES OF CORONA RESERVED FOR THAT NIGHT @ $3.00 A BEER OR BUCKETS FOR $15. WE GOING TILL 12:00 PM SO THAT PEOPLE CAN GET TO THE CASINOS AND SHIT BEFORE IT GETS TOO LATE IF THEY WANT.  ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBERS ROOMS GOING QUICK AT THE BEST WESTERN, SO LET ME KNOW ASAP (813) 621-5555 RESERVE FOR ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


Gonna have to make it out there after set up


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

bringing a hopper a lowrider bike


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

? after the show and the magazine comes out with our tampa show ,how do we buy the magazine dont think stores around here sell them i think not sure anybody know?


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 27 2010, 06:31 PM~17021344
> *THX!!!!!!! :biggrin: U will be hearin the add  The one thing we would like to find is another good street team that will get them flyers out at all the hot spots!
> *


shit lemme kno nd i kan hand a BUNCH out


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Mar 28 2010, 12:07 PM~17025975
> *? after the show and the magazine comes out with our tampa show ,how do we buy the magazine dont think stores around here sell them i think not sure anybody know?
> *


they usualy sell them at walmart or so if not u kan proly register 4 like 2yr plan with them sendn u magazines 4 like 25 bucks or so


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 28 2010, 07:48 PM~17025832
> *
> bringing a hopper a lowrider bike
> *


thats what i like to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks bro thats what im gonna have to do rejister.. what up harvey where you aT?????


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 28 2010, 12:13 PM~17026020
> *thats what i like to hear :thumbsup:
> *


im bringn da cutty 2,,ya ready 4 it


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Mar 28 2010, 12:15 PM~17026039
> *thanks bro thats what im gonna have to do rejister.. what up harvey where you aT?????
> *


no problem homie


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Mar 28 2010, 08:15 PM~17026039
> *thanks bro thats what im gonna have to do rejister.. what up harvey where you aT?????
> *


trying to figure out how im going to do ramys lines


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Mar 28 2010, 08:18 PM~17026070
> *im bringn da cutty 2,,ya ready 4 it
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 28 2010, 12:22 PM~17026107
> *hell yea :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:   no hoppin 4 it tho  dont wanna kill erybody :biggrin: lol j/p :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 28 2010, 06:17 PM~17025215
> *You know girls that are down to try the bikini contest? $250 prize
> *


YES I DO


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

HELL YA BRO BUST THAT BITCH OUT!!!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

want to bring P.E Pure elegance cutlass,, but next year loyalty will repp better in tampa


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Mar 28 2010, 12:32 PM~17026216
> *HELL YA BRO BUST THAT BITCH OUT!!!
> *


lol juz 4 street car


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Mar 28 2010, 08:08 PM~17025986
> *shit lemme kno nd i kan hand a BUNCH out
> *


X2


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

whatsup homies getting ready for tampa :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE 5 CHAPTERS STRONG


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

hno:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Mar 29 2010, 03:01 PM~17034780
> *whatsup homies getting ready for tampa  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

GETTING READY FOR TAMPA


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

*SO FAR THIS IS WHAT THE LINEUP IS LOOKING LIKE.  
I'M PRETTY SURE THERE'S MORE OUT THERE THAT ARE GUNNA BE THERE. :thumbsup:*



TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINAand K.C. )
OBSESSION C.C. (ATL, CEN. FL)
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.
25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.
INDIVIDUALS C.C. (SO.FLORIDA, ORLANDO)
GOODTIMES C.C. (VIRGINIA)
DADE COUNTYZ FINEST C.C.
LOW LYFE C.C. (MIAMI, DALLAS)
USO C.C.
LOYALTY CC. & B.C. (NEW JERSEY)
UNIQUE C.C.


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 29 2010, 05:01 PM~17036339
> *SO FAR THIS IS WHAT THE LINEUP IS LOOKING LIKE.
> I'M PRETTY SURE THERE'S MORE OUT THERE THAT ARE GUNNA BE THERE. :thumbsup:
> TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> ...


That's what I'm talkin bout :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Mar 29 2010, 09:49 AM~17032744
> *X2
> *


Please call Ryan at 719-369-9008 and we will get some 4x6 flyers out there to you,much appreciated and we will get you taken care of at the show!!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Mar 28 2010, 05:08 PM~17025986
> *shit lemme kno nd i kan hand a BUNCH out
> *


Get ahold of Ryan at 719-369-9008 and he will get you set up with the flyers and then we will get you taken care of at the show,appreciate the help!!!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ready and waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

hno:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 30 2010, 06:02 AM~17042017
> *
> *


LOWRIDER CONNECTION IS!!!









TAMPA HERE WE COME


----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

tlaloc will be there. doing some final touch-ups and detailing


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

To the top for Tampa


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Mar 28 2010, 06:08 PM~17025986
> *shit lemme kno nd i kan hand a BUNCH out
> *


X3


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

TAMPA!!!! WE READY HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PUROLOWS CC ALL DAY....


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 29 2010, 06:01 PM~17036339
> *SO FAR THIS IS WHAT THE LINEUP IS LOOKING LIKE.
> I'M PRETTY SURE THERE'S MORE OUT THERE THAT ARE GUNNA BE THERE. :thumbsup:
> TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> ...


ILL BE THERE ALSO :happysad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

I THINK LOL


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 30 2010, 05:56 PM~17047755
> *X3
> *


Call Ryan at 719-369-9008 and he will take care of you :biggrin: MUCH APPRECIATED FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 29 2010, 01:24 PM~17037202
> *Get ahold of Ryan at 719-369-9008 and he will get you set up with the flyers and then we will get you taken care of at the show,appreciate the help!!!!!
> *


ight homie no problem,,il give him a kal 2mro


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 27 2010, 11:27 PM~17021330
> *Our radio ad should be hittin the air and then the people will realize this is the REAL LOWRIDER SHOW comin to town and it's not just a rumor! :biggrin: C U SOON TAMPA!
> *




hay if u want i can run the comercal on my station for 50.00 for the next two weeks i have a about almost 2 million hits to my site each month holla at me in the pm


any 1 out there have blackberry phones i phone or android phones you can now take dirty south radio on you phone on the go here is how to do it


Take Dirty South Radio On The Go On Ya I-Phone Type This 
(iphone.wdsro.com)In Ya Web Browser On Ya Phone


Take Dirty South Radio On The Go On Ya BlackBerry Type This 
(smart.wdsro.com)In Ya Web Browser On Ya Phone


DirtySouthRadio On Da Go On Ya Android Download Droid Live Lite From AndroidMarket
Den TypeThis(Android.wdsro.com)InYa WebBrowser


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 29 2010, 01:36 PM~17034565
> *:cheesy:
> *


Hey Toro wussssssssssssssssssup!!!!!!!! Tampa looks like they are gonna rep hard for the LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOUR 2010!!!!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 30 2010, 09:35 PM~17050791
> *Hey Toro wussssssssssssssssssup!!!!!!!! Tampa looks like they are gonna rep hard for the LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOUR 2010!!!!
> *


Can't wait to see who qualifies for VEGAS BABY!!!!!!!!!! OFFICIAL LOWRIDER SANTIONED EVENT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 30 2010, 09:43 PM~17050900
> *Can't wait to see who qualifies for VEGAS BABY!!!!!!!!!! OFFICIAL LOWRIDER SANTIONED EVENT!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOWRIDER CREW will officially be in Tampa next thursday gettin goin on the set up!!!!!!!!! SEE YOU SOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

we can register @ the gate right???


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 31 2010, 01:30 PM~17059386
> *we can register @ the gate right???
> *


yuh i dink its 50 up ther


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 31 2010, 06:30 PM~17059386
> *we can register @ the gate right???
> *


You can come saturday for the registration or sunday from 6 a.m. to 9 a.m. :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 31 2010, 12:38 PM~17058874
> *LOWRIDER CREW will officially be in Tampa next thursday gettin goin on the set up!!!!!!!!! SEE YOU SOON!!!!!!!!
> *


ay homie i kald ur homie,,flyers shud come b4 friday,,ay yal goin 2 da after hop 2 take pics 4 da magazines or wat


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 31 2010, 10:54 PM~17061291
> *You can come saturday for the registration or sunday from 6 a.m. to 9 a.m.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks !!!!!


----------



## MR. 62 (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 24 2010, 12:31 PM~16986828
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


IMPALAS C.C (ATLANTA)


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAMBRO4_@Mar 30 2010, 02:15 PM~17044289
> *tlaloc will be there. doing some final touch-ups and detailing
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!

IMPRESSIVE C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. (DAYTONA, CHICAGO, CEN. FL, MIAMI, NORTH CAROLINAand K.C. )
OBSESSION C.C. (ATL, CEN. FL)
LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. (TAMPA, SAVANNAH, WASHINGTON D.C., L.A.)
LAYMLOW C.C.
PURO LOWS C.C.
STREETSTYLE C.C. (STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO,TAMPA, TREASURE COAST,COCOA BEACH, AND SARASOTA FLA AND CHICAGO,IL)
ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C. & B.C.
FIRME ESTILO C.C.
OLDSCHOOL C.C.
INNOVATION C.C.
LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C. & B.C. (NEW YORK, NEW JERSEY,PENNSYLVANIA, BOSTON, FLORIDA)
PURO ORGULLO C.C.
MERCILESS C.C.
25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.
INDIVIDUALS C.C. (SO.FLORIDA, ORLANDO)
GOODTIMES C.C. (VIRGINIA)
DADE COUNTYZ FINEST C.C.
LOW LYFE C.C. (MIAMI, DALLAS)
USO C.C.
LOYALTY CC. & B.C. (NEW JERSEY)
UNIQUE C.C.
SOUTH CENTRAL C.C.
IMPALAS C.C. (ATLANTA)


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 30 2010, 09:37 AM~17042193
> *LOWRIDER CONNECTION IS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 1 2010, 07:10 AM~17064011
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> ...


FIXXXED :0 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 30 2010, 07:06 PM~17047882
> *Call Ryan at 719-369-9008 and he will take care of you :biggrin: MUCH APPRECIATED FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

whos ready 4 da show


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

i'm ready !!!!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 1 2010, 07:25 PM~17070365
> *i'm ready !!!!
> *


How many people do you think we should be expecting at the show since it hasn't been there for a while we are thinking it might be a pretty big turnout huh????????????


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 1 2010, 06:45 PM~17068392
> *FIXXXED  :0  :wow:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 2 2010, 12:36 AM~17071966
> *How many people do you think we should be expecting at the show since it hasn't been there for a while we are thinking it might be a  pretty big turnout huh????????????
> *


I THINK THE '08 SHOW HAD LIKE 10,000 PPL FROM WHAT I REMEMBER READING IN THE MAGAZINE THAT YEAR. SO PROBABLY AROUND THAT MUCH *OR MORE*. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 1 2010, 07:46 PM~17069954
> * whos ready 4 da show
> *











WE ARE :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 1 2010, 07:25 PM~17070365
> *i'm ready !!!!
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Remember guys, if u know any hot n sexy girls that aren't shy to strut their stuff and try to win $250, we have a big bikini contest going. The San Diego show was a good one, can the girls from the East Coast bring the heat?


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 2 2010, 06:23 AM~17074167
> *I THINK THE '08 SHOW HAD LIKE 10,000 PPL FROM WHAT I REMEMBER READING IN THE MAGAZINE THAT YEAR. SO PROBABLY AROUND THAT MUCH OR MORE.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Would love to see Tampa support like that again!!!!!!!!!!!! We are bringing a good show for you guys out there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 2 2010, 09:38 AM~17075574
> *
> *


Is Bird making the trip???? :biggrin:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Mar 31 2010, 08:55 PM~17061304
> *ay homie i kald ur homie,,flyers shud come b4 friday,,ay yal goin 2 da after hop 2 take pics 4 da magazines or wat
> *


I'm sure they will be there snappin shots


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 2 2010, 03:11 PM~17081221
> *I'm sure they will be there snappin shots
> *


handed out a BUNCH of flyers with ur girl 8ball today,,everybdy said they wuz gunna hit it up nd a BUNCH of chicks said dey wuz gunna try da bikini contest nd sum girls 4rm mojos said that 2,,,nd i still got a stack full of flyers if anybody wanna help hand out :biggrin:  il be doin dat all dis week


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 1 2010, 02:25 PM~17070365
> *i'm ready !!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 2 2010, 03:21 AM~17074905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

man i kno theres gunna be alot more people comin,,,WHOS ALL READY OR GETTN READY 4 TAMPA SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 3 2010, 09:13 PM~17088709
> *handed out a BUNCH of flyers with ur girl 8ball today,,everybdy said they wuz gunna hit it up nd a BUNCH of chicks said dey wuz gunna try da bikini contest nd sum girls 4rm mojos said that 2,,,nd i still got a stack full of flyers if anybody wanna help hand out :biggrin:   il be doin dat all dis week
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

where's the hot spots for sat. nite party<<<<<<<


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 4 2010, 12:13 AM~17088709
> *handed out a BUNCH of flyers with ur girl 8ball today,,everybdy said they wuz gunna hit it up nd a BUNCH of chicks said dey wuz gunna try da bikini contest nd sum girls 4rm mojos said that 2,,,nd i still got a stack full of flyers if anybody wanna help hand out :biggrin:   il be doin dat all dis week
> *


pass me sum i tried callin that vato ryan pero no answer hit me up


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

one more weeks fellas


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 4 2010, 06:16 AM~17090807
> *pass me sum i tried callin that vato ryan pero no answer hit me up
> *


HE WAS SUPPOSED TO CALL ME BACK, NEVER DID :happysad:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 4 2010, 10:10 AM~17091698
> *HE WAS SUPPOSED TO CALL ME BACK, NEVER DID  :happysad:
> *


Try him one more time bro, it's crunch time right now and Im sure he is busy as he'll and will get back to you. They should be getting into Tampa Wednesday, Ill be there Friday afternoon.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 3 2010, 10:13 PM~17088709
> *handed out a BUNCH of flyers with ur girl 8ball today,,everybdy said they wuz gunna hit it up nd a BUNCH of chicks said dey wuz gunna try da bikini contest nd sum girls 4rm mojos said that 2,,,nd i still got a stack full of flyers if anybody wanna help hand out :biggrin:   il be doin dat all dis week
> *


Let the girls know to check in with Toro at the show about the bikini contest to make sure we have them signed up and on the list


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Happy Easter everyone, and let's get ready to do it big in Tampa next weekend


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 4 2010, 05:16 AM~17090807
> *pass me sum i tried callin that vato ryan pero no answer hit me up
> *


Call 8 ball at 505-980-2252 she is out there now and has some flyers :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 4 2010, 06:33 PM~17094201
> *Call 8 ball at 505-980-2252 she is out there now and has some flyers :biggrin:
> *


THE HOMIE 863CUTTY (ALVARO) WAS HANDING THEM OUT WITH HER YESTERDAY.  :biggrin:


----------



## 2LoudCrew (Apr 5, 2010)

Car Show info: http://www.odbentertainment.com

Soundoff info:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

lets do it!!!!! i hope alot turn out!!! we got to keep it ALIVE!!!!!!


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 4 2010, 12:16 AM~17090807
> *pass me sum i tried callin that vato ryan pero no answer hit me up
> *


ight foo,i get outa wrk 2mro around 4 or 5,,so il hit u up or u hit me up,,homie IMPRESSIVE suppose 2 meet up with me 2 2mro


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 4 2010, 04:10 AM~17091698
> *HE WAS SUPPOSED TO CALL ME BACK, NEVER DID  :happysad:
> *


i got sum flyers,,hit me up


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 4 2010, 11:32 AM~17094562
> *THE HOMIE 863CUTTY (ALVARO) WAS HANDING THEM OUT WITH HER YESTERDAY.    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 3 2010, 05:01 PM~17089040
> *:h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 4 2010, 04:17 AM~17091747
> *Let the girls know to check in with Toro at the show about the bikini contest to make sure we have them signed up and on the list
> *


ten 4  i told them i kan inspect them at my house first nd let them kno if dey got a chance :biggrin: lol j-p


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 4 2010, 07:40 PM~17095388
> *i got sum flyers,,hit me up
> *


where you at right now????? gve me some and ill start handin some out tomorrow at the marketa :cheesy:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 4 2010, 04:32 PM~17094562
> *THE HOMIE 863CUTTY (ALVARO) WAS HANDING THEM OUT WITH HER YESTERDAY.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

59 ready a.k.a (401k) taking-off friday morning !!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 4 2010, 09:46 PM~17095439
> *ten 4  i told them i kan inspect them at my house first nd let them kno if dey got a chance :biggrin:  lol j-p
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

I CAN HAND SOME OUT TO OVER HERE DOWN SOUTH ,DID YOU GUYS TRY THE RADIO STATION, #1 AROUND HERE IS WILD 94.1


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Whoooose ready? I'm already packing and I don't leave til Friday.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Apr 5 2010, 08:12 AM~17098982
> *I CAN HAND SOME OUT TO OVER HERE DOWN SOUTH ,DID YOU GUYS TRY THE RADIO STATION, #1 AROUND HERE IS WILD 94.1
> *


:nono: #1 AROUND HERE IN THE MORNING AND AFTERNOON IS 102.5 THE BONE


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2010, 08:48 AM~17099146
> *Whoooose ready? I'm already packing and I don't leave til Friday.
> *


HELL MY CAR HAS BEEN ON THE TRAILER GETTIN THE BATTERIES CHARGED :cheesy:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Apr 5 2010, 10:12 AM~17098982
> *I CAN HAND SOME OUT TO OVER HERE DOWN SOUTH ,DID YOU GUYS TRY THE RADIO STATION, #1 AROUND HERE IS WILD 94.1
> *


YEAH I HEARD THEM TALKING ABOUT IT ON WILD 94.1 THIS PAST FRIDAY NIGHT. :cheesy:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2010, 10:48 AM~17099146
> *Whoooose ready? I'm already packing and I don't leave til Friday.
> *


 :0  :h5:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

is there a certain set up time if so sat. or sun?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

what was the fees again, alot of people askin me and i really dont even know :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Apr 4 2010, 11:19 PM~17097647
> *59 ready a.k.a (401k) taking-off friday morning !!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
all the way from pasadena texas!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17104305
> *is there a certain set up time if so sat. or sun?
> *


Sat I think it is 9 a.m. to 5 or 6 p.m. and sun 6 a.m. to 9 a.m. :biggrin:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 5 2010, 07:04 PM~17105571
> *what was the fees again, alot of people askin me and i really dont even know :happysad:
> *


30.00 admission 35.00 pre-reg and 50.00 reg day of show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 5 2010, 08:22 PM~17105773
> *30.00 admission 35.00 pre-reg and 50.00 reg day of show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  


who all is performing, i know i got a text of alot of live performers, but who exactly, and just a question, can we take coolers in with any kind of drinks :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2010, 10:07 PM~17105594
> *:wow:  :wow:
> all the way from pasadena texas!!! :thumbsup:
> *


see u in tampa ttt


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 5 2010, 07:31 PM~17105898
> *
> who all is performing, i know i got a text of alot of live performers, but who exactly, and just a question, can we take coolers in with any kind of drinks  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Gorilla Zoe Baby Bash Mike Jones and Jimmy Roses and yes and you can bring coolers in on sat. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Apr 5 2010, 08:32 PM~17105902
> *see u in tampa ttt
> *


So we ready for Club Obsession Mr. Manny?


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

:angry: it just creep on us so fast


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Apr 5 2010, 11:15 PM~17106554
> *:angry:  it just creep on us so fast
> *


u need to take ur rides. its going to be a nice turn out


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Apr 5 2010, 08:20 PM~17106641
> *u need to take ur rides. its going to be a nice turn out
> *


i know i just been putting so much time on the bomber want to have it ready for 2013 i just moved up to bigger better things got an air show to attend 3/5/13


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

kids 10 and under free :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 5 2010, 04:59 PM~17102811
> *:nono: #1 AROUND HERE IN THE MORNING AND AFTERNOON IS 102.5 THE BONE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 5 2010, 10:54 PM~17106220
> *Gorilla Zoe Baby Bash Mike Jones and Jimmy Roses and yes and you can bring coolers in on sat. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A TEXT FROM VARIOUS PPL SAYING IT'S GUNNA BE GORILLA ZOE, BABY BASH, MIKE JONES, LIL ROB, MR. CRIMINAL, AND MR. CAPONE-E :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 6 2010, 05:45 AM~17110207
> *I GOT A TEXT FROM VARIOUS PPL SAYING IT'S GUNNA BE GORILLA ZOE, BABY BASH, MIKE JONES, LIL ROB, MR. CRIMINAL, AND MR. CAPONE-E :dunno: :dunno:
> *


OOO COOL MAN!!!! :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

How many more days? I'll have issues of Impalas mag with me, plus they will be at the registration table Saturday for those interested in buying one. And yes we should do an East Coast Layitlow pic.


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 6 2010, 08:45 AM~17110207
> *I GOT A TEXT FROM VARIOUS PPL SAYING IT'S GUNNA BE GORILLA ZOE, BABY BASH, MIKE JONES, LIL ROB, MR. CRIMINAL, AND MR. CAPONE-E :dunno: :dunno:
> *


OHH SHYT DATS WATS UP DO YA KNO WAT THE TICKETS ARE GONNA COST AND WERE TO BUY THEM AT BEFORE THE SHOW DNT FEEL LIKE WAITING IN LINE 
FOR THE DAMMN TICKET LINE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

i need to get a couple tickets also i know them lines going be hell to get in that place ....


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAYA_813LAC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:08 AM~17110904
> *OHH SHYT DATS WATS UP DO YA KNO WAT THE TICKETS ARE GONNA COST AND WERE TO BUY THEM AT BEFORE THE SHOW DNT FEEL LIKE WAITING IN LINE
> FOR THE DAMMN TICKET LINE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Only day of show but the line moves quik :biggrin:


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

do u know at wat time the gates are going to open at the florida fair grounds???
curious cuz i really dnt want to wait in line las time the show came to tampa had to wait for an hour :angry: (not quit the most patient person)


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

lol hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WE NEED TO GET THE WORD OUT, BECAUSE WE NEED A GOOD SHOWING FOR THE SHOW. I MEAN THIS IS OUR OPPURTUNITY TO SHINE, AND SHOW LRM, AND OTHER PROMOTERS THAT THE STATE OF FLORIDA IS, AND STANDS BEHIND LOWRIDING, AND EVENTS.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 6 2010, 03:15 PM~17114612
> *WE NEED TO GET THE WORD OUT, BECAUSE WE NEED A GOOD SHOWING FOR THE SHOW.  I MEAN THIS IS OUR OPPURTUNITY TO SHINE, AND SHOW LRM, AND OTHER PROMOTERS THAT THE STATE OF FLORIDA IS, AND STANDS BEHIND LOWRIDING, AND EVENTS.
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAYA_813LAC_@Apr 6 2010, 01:21 PM~17113553
> *do u know at wat time the gates are going to open at the florida fair grounds???
> curious cuz i really dnt want to wait in line las time the show came to tampa had to wait for an hour  :angry:  (not quit the most patient person)
> *


Tickets go on sale at 10 a.m. sun morning and gates open at 11 a.m. :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 6 2010, 11:05 AM~17110887
> *How many more days? I'll have issues of Impalas mag with me, plus they will be at the registration table Saturday for those interested in buying one.  And yes we should do an East Coast Layitlow pic.
> *


5 MORE DAYS. :0 I WANT AN ISSUE.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 5 2010, 08:54 PM~17106220
> *Gorilla Zoe Baby Bash Mike Jones and Jimmy Roses and yes and you can bring coolers in on sat. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 6 2010, 06:27 PM~17116255
> *:0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


Now Mr. Capone too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
gotcha man thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 6 2010, 05:29 PM~17115752
> *x100 :biggrin:
> *


We hear there is a good buzz going around down there about the show!!!!


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 6 2010, 11:00 PM~17117368
> *Now Mr. Capone too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :biggrin:
> *


yea thats wats up  
gots some califa flow up in the "813" lol


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 6 2010, 07:08 PM~17116056
> *5 MORE DAYS.  :0 I WANT AN ISSUE.
> *


I'll have the current issue and the annivesary issue with me...  they'll be at the registration line on saturday.....

3 more days and I'll be in Tampa....5 more and the show is ON.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 6 2010, 04:15 PM~17114612
> *WE NEED TO GET THE WORD OUT, BECAUSE WE NEED A GOOD SHOWING FOR THE SHOW.  I MEAN THIS IS OUR OPPURTUNITY TO SHINE, AND SHOW LRM, AND OTHER PROMOTERS THAT THE STATE OF FLORIDA IS, AND STANDS BEHIND LOWRIDING, AND EVENTS.
> *


what's up Big Dirty...we gonna be hitting that Crown Royal?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 5 2010, 09:22 PM~17105773
> *30.00 admission 35.00 pre-reg and 50.00 reg day of show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks again


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 6 2010, 11:00 PM~17117368
> *Now Mr. Capone too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 6 2010, 11:18 PM~17117584
> *I'll have the current issue and the annivesary issue with me...   they'll be at the registration line on saturday.....
> 
> 3 more days and I'll be in Tampa....5 more and the show is ON.... :biggrin:
> *


  LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER IS GUNNA BE GREAT FOR SUNDAY. THE HIGH IS 80 AND THE LOW IS 58 FOR SUNDAY. :cheesy:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 7 2010, 04:21 AM~17120604
> * LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER IS GUNNA BE GREAT FOR SUNDAY. THE HIGH IS 80 AND THE LOW IS 58 FOR SUNDAY.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

few more days till Tampa................................. :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

post what you bringing..............................


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

4days hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 12:06 PM~17122108
> *4days hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


ALRITE FLA LETS SHO LRM THAT FLA HAS WAT IT TAKES TO BE ON THE MAP!!!!!
  
T.T.T FOR THE FLA RIDERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 7 2010, 08:48 AM~17120907
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

any confirmations?? my homies got OUTSIDE confirmations.. wtf?


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 7 2010, 04:37 PM~17126079
> *any confirmations?? my homies got OUTSIDE confirmations.. wtf?
> *


from what i heard there only letting 30 cars insaide and have to be 
displays and all,,,,,i here on tha wtf tho!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 7 2010, 04:37 PM~17126079
> *any confirmations?? my homies got OUTSIDE confirmations.. wtf?
> *


must be that full...i got a inside.....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Apr 7 2010, 04:44 PM~17126132
> *from what i heard there only letting 30 cars insaide and have to be
> displays and all,,,,,i here on tha wtf tho!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats insane!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

whats up everybody loyalty family ready cant wait for the show im bringing the chain reaction bike see you guys at the show :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 7 2010, 08:00 AM~17121582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAYA_813LAC_@Apr 7 2010, 05:04 AM~17122584
> *ALRITE FLA LETS SHO LRM THAT FLA HAS WAT IT TAKES TO BE ON THE MAP!!!!!
> 
> T.T.T FOR THE FLA RIDERS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea,,fla whos ready!!!! nd all da other riders whos ready!


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

<-----will be in the house...


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

*~we comin so get ready!~*


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 7 2010, 08:02 PM~17126842
> *must be that full...i got a inside.....
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> ...


O RLY?

:angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Loadin up tomorrow leavin Friday morning


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 7 2010, 07:37 PM~17126079
> *any confirmations?? my homies got OUTSIDE confirmations.. wtf?
> *


I GOT OUTSIDE TOO.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 7 2010, 11:57 PM~17129228
> *Loadin up tomorrow leavin Friday morning
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 8 2010, 08:11 AM~17132050
> *I GOT OUTSIDE TOO.
> *


fuck it thta way u can show the new paint


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 5 2010, 06:01 PM~17102827
> *HELL MY CAR HAS BEEN ON THE TRAILER GETTIN THE BATTERIES CHARGED  :cheesy:
> *


no trailer for me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

oh shit somebody is bustin out for da show!!!!!!!!! PUROLOWS IS READY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 10:26 PM~17127900
> *hell yea,,fla whos ready!!!! nd all da other riders whos ready!
> *


SHIT ITS FLA 's TIME TO SHINE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
AND THANKS TO ALL THE OTHER CLUB THAT ARE COMIN FRM OUT OF STATE TO SUPPORT ALSO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone know how many cars total are registered, how big is this show gonna be? 

:cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 5 2010, 08:22 PM~17105773
> *30.00 admission 35.00 pre-reg and 50.00 reg day of show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


$30 admission and only 5 more to reg a car??? GOD DAM THEY TAXIN.......10-15 sounds better to me
LOWRIDER SUCKS TELL EM I SAID IT


----------



## Maddamn8ball (Apr 18, 2006)

$30 per person for an all day event that includes a car hop, bikini contest, cars that couldn't of even be imagined, concert with major headlining artists, vendors, a kid zone and an adult zone where you can relax and enjoy fresh beverages and kids 10 and under get in free. You can't take your family out all day for that price! 






> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Apr 8 2010, 09:39 AM~17133532
> *$30 admission and only 5 more to reg a car??? GOD DAM THEY TAXIN.......10-15 sounds better to me
> LOWRIDER SUCKS TELL EM I SAID IT
> *


----------



## Maddamn8ball (Apr 18, 2006)

Tampa hasn't had this show in a while. I appreciate that they are even bringing back the show. I heard that they would love to bring ticket prices down, but Tampa has to show support first so they can be able to do so in the future!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maddamn8ball_@Apr 8 2010, 12:06 PM~17133760
> *$30 per person for an all day event that includes a car hop, bikini contest, cars that couldn't of even be imagined, concert with major headlining artists, vendors, a kid zone and an adult zone where you can relax and enjoy fresh beverages and kids 10 and under get in free. You can't take your family out all day for that price!
> *


BEER??


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maddamn8ball_@Apr 8 2010, 11:06 AM~17133760
> *$30 per person for an all day event that includes a car hop, bikini contest, cars that couldn't of even be imagined, concert with major headlining artists, vendors, a kid zone and an adult zone where you can relax and enjoy fresh beverages and kids 10 and under get in free. You can't take your family out all day for that price!
> *



YEAH THATS TRUE BUT WAIT FOR THE SHAFT WHEN YOU BUY THOSE $4 COKES AND $8 BURGERS :roflmao: 
WE SHOW CARS AND BANG CARS ON THE STREET FOR FREE 
BUT GOOD MARKETING...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 8 2010, 11:09 AM~17133796
> *BEER??
> *


 YEAH RIGHT :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 8 2010, 07:41 AM~17132161
> *no trailer for me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LIAR! THATS A DOUBLE WIDE TRAILOR...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 8 2010, 08:41 AM~17132161
> *no trailer for me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Indoor, outdoor, on the streets and at the fairgrounds I can't wait to see what is out there. This is my first time to Tampa and looking forward to it. I know the ODB crew has been working hard to make this a success and know that the East Coast is coming in force. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2010, 11:59 AM~17134227
> *Indoor, outdoor, on the streets and at the fairgrounds I can't wait to see what is out there. This is my first time to Tampa and looking forward to it. I know the ODB crew has been working hard to make this a success and know that the East Coast is coming in force. See everyone tomorrow.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2010, 01:59 PM~17134227
> *Indoor, outdoor, on the streets and at the fairgrounds I can't wait to see what is out there. This is my first time to Tampa and looking forward to it. I know the ODB crew has been working hard to make this a success and know that the East Coast is coming in force. See everyone tomorrow.
> *


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

2 MORE DAYS HOMIES HOP TO SEE ALL OF U GUYS UP THERE AND ALL THE CAR CLUB TOO.... :wow: :0 :biggrin:  WAZZ UP!!!!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

do you guys know what time the show opens for spectators ?
im gonna try to go get some flicks but i have to leave by 10:30 am

(cruise to the Bahamas) that was payed for before they announced the date of the show


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 3 2010, 10:21 PM~17088762
> *man i kno theres gunna be alot more people comin,,,WHOS ALL READY OR GETTN READY 4 TAMPA SHOW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2010, 05:40 PM~17136035
> *
> *


you coming out Skim??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 8 2010, 03:41 PM~17136043
> *you coming out Skim??
> *


Yeah were hittin the road tomorrow


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 8 2010, 01:56 PM~17135226
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's up brutha? See u this weekend


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 8 2010, 04:07 PM~17135792
> *do you guys know what time the show opens for spectators ?
> im gonna try to go get some flicks but i have to leave by 10:30 am
> 
> ...


11am


----------



## BlackWidow87 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Apr 8 2010, 08:39 PM~17137596
> *11am
> *



WHAT'S UP BRO !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

shit. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2010, 06:23 PM~17137427
> *What's up brutha? See u this weekend
> *


For sure, we'll be there.


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

:


> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 8 2010, 10:09 AM~17133796
> *BEER??
> *


you got money to build a car ,you spend a couple extra bucks man .......


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

i still aint got a letter in da mail by odb  :angry:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Apr 8 2010, 10:33 PM~17139395
> *:
> you got money to build a car ,you spend a couple extra bucks man .......
> *


BEER?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

See you fuckers there!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

See Everyone In Tampa FL! Drive Safe! Homies :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 9 2010, 12:47 AM~17140400
> *i still aint got a letter in da mail by odb    :angry:
> *


DAMN FOR REAL??


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 8 2010, 08:26 AM~17132094
> *fuck it thta way u can show the new paint
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 8 2010, 06:41 AM~17132161
> *no trailer for me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY REASON MINE IS ON A TRAILER IS CAUSE ITS NOT STREET LEGAL, BUT IM DOWN IF YOU WANNA TAKE EM TO THE STRIP :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

At the airport in san jose, see everyone tonight.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2010, 03:55 PM~17136142
> *Yeah were hittin the road tomorrow
> *


 :0 I KNEW IT :cheesy: , CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT 64


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN I WANTED TO GO SO BAD AND MEET ALOT OF FOLKS BUT SMASHING TO TN TO GET MY 64 FRAME SUNDAY


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 8 2010, 05:29 PM~17135957
> *ttt
> *


SEE YOU DOWN THERE.... HOMIES!!!


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackWidow87_@Apr 8 2010, 07:48 PM~17137694
> *WHAT'S UP BRO !
> *


same ol stuff hope to see u sunday


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Apr 9 2010, 09:43 AM~17143613
> *same ol stuff hope to see u sunday
> *


whats crackin herm


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2010, 08:44 AM~17143623
> *whats crackin herm
> *


Whats the word los???? Yo dont be getting your truck stolen at this show. I cant be giving you a ride because i dont have room this time....lol...


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Apr 9 2010, 08:43 AM~17143613
> *same ol stuff hope to see u sunday
> *


 :wave:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

hno:


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2010, 10:44 AM~17143623
> *whats crackin herm
> *


same ol and ready 4 the show


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time+Apr 9 2010, 11:36 AM~17144327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ATLEAST 1 OF US IS READY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I might come through if not fuck it i am sure i can see everything there on layitlow


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

DAMN!!! Wish I could make it down...I'm in NEW YORK and just can't make the trip...  I just hope some of you guys take a shit load of pics and post them for all of us who can't make it....ENJOY the show guys..and don't forget to take those pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 9 2010, 10:00 AM~17143036
> *DAMN I WANTED TO GO SO BAD AND MEET ALOT OF FOLKS BUT SMASHING TO TN TO GET MY 64 FRAME SUNDAY
> *


You can do that another day :twak:


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

HELL YA BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TAMPA HERE WE COME PUROLOWS COMIN IN FULL FORCE...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

lookin good fellows


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2010, 12:25 PM~17145163
> *
> *


Good luck to all the Big M members at the show this weekend


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 9 2010, 05:51 PM~17147086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA LOVE EM! THEM LOW LYFE BOYS ALWAYS DOING IT BIG


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 9 2010, 06:21 PM~17147293
> *Good luck to all the Big M members at the show this weekend
> *


Oh and u know this....


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2010, 09:35 AM~17142917
> *ONLY REASON MINE IS ON A TRAILER IS CAUSE ITS NOT STREET LEGAL, BUT IM DOWN IF YOU WANNA TAKE EM TO THE STRIP  :0
> *


no pues si, i just cruise mine lol  :biggrin: para eso lo quiero entiendes medez


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 8 2010, 01:14 PM~17133837
> *LIAR! THATS A DOUBLE WIDE TRAILOR...
> *


looks nice huh  thats were the majic happens


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to all the car clubs...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 9 2010, 10:47 PM~17148434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :wow: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 9 2010, 12:37 AM~17142675
> *DAMN FOR REAL??
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 9 2010, 10:00 AM~17143036
> *DAMN I WANTED TO GO SO BAD AND MEET ALOT OF FOLKS BUT SMASHING TO TN TO GET MY 64 FRAME SUNDAY
> *


damm u should have road out here only 6 hours or so away. :biggrin:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

WHATS UP WITH THE $30 BUCKS JUST TO GET IN? who got the hook up ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Apr 10 2010, 08:58 AM~17151222
> *damm u should have road out here only 6 hours or so away. :biggrin:
> *


nah more like 14 hours, i GOT to get the frame sunday thats a must, if i go up thats 6 hours come down another 6 then another 6 to get to tampa damn thats like 18 hours, ill pass homie, theres always next time :biggrin:


----------



## jaqu2001cobra2002 (May 21, 2008)

DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS.FROM NEW ORLEANSE ...I WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME REPECT.LOOKS LIKE CAME OUT HERE JUST IN TIME>GOOD LUCK TOO ALL ,C.C


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Apr 10 2010, 12:27 PM~17151969
> *WHATS UP WITH THE $30 BUCKS JUST TO GET IN? who got the hook up ?
> *


25 if you go today for a bracelet


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

:0 :0 :0  wat got dammn and was over there close by bout 15 min, frm there shit!!!!! :uh:


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 10 2010, 04:28 PM~17153025
> *25 if you go today for a bracelet
> *


 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

>


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

SO FAR SO GOOD. ALOT OF CLEAN CARS OUT THERE. HOT AS SHIT THO' :biggrin: I'LL SEE EVERYONE IN THE MORNING. HOPE I CAN MEET MOST OF YA'LL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn ill just go next year


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

I see them ATL boyz lookin GOOD better known as OBSESSION CC


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtreywit4_@Apr 10 2010, 06:26 PM~17153598
> *I see them ATL boyz lookin GOOD better known as OBSESSION CC
> *


X2


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED DRAGONS_@Feb 20 2010, 11:00 PM~16675023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2010, 05:32 PM~17153273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice any more pics????????? :biggrin:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

keep the pics coming..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

dammn those are sum f*ckin bad azz rides but probably wnt make it need a 15 hole 5 lug adapter asap!!!!!!! tonite will go pick up let me no hit me up if anyone has one!!!! "ASAP"


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

A RIGHT SIDE "RED"


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 10 2010, 05:41 PM~17154029
> *:wow: nice any more pics?????????  :biggrin:
> *


just get what my brother (wired61) sends to me 

ill se if he got more


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

tatt my bro got from a rollerz only member


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2010, 09:51 PM~17154775
> *tatt my bro got from a rollerz only member
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Move in today was pretty good. Got to finally put a lot of faces to names today. A lot of cars showed up so im sure its gonna be hella packed tomorrow.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Oh, I almost forgot, johnny salters 58 rag was worth the trip to see in person.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2010, 10:56 PM~17155270
> *Move in today was pretty good. Got to finally put a lot of faces to names today. A lot of cars showed up so im sure its gonna be hella packed tomorrow.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 10 2010, 08:56 PM~17155270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2......SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 10 2010, 10:47 PM~17155199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its gunna b a good 1
hno: hno: cnt wait


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Florida City, *wired61*

i see ya Mo..


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Apr 10 2010, 07:34 PM~17154296
> *keep the pics coming..... :biggrin:
> *


x2 please


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*DAM....I'm 2 1/2 away near palm bay FL and I can't make it !!!!!!!!
Dam......I wish I could go but I just got here at 3pm and by the time I get there the show would be over !!!!!!
*


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

I was in and out in under 30 minutes but it was nice seeing white trash and that orange 63 droptop. I am in love with that car.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 11 2010, 05:08 PM~17160510
> *I was in and out in under 30 minutes but it was nice seeing white trash and that orange 63 droptop. I am in love with that car.
> *



the orange 63 is my homie cholos i cant say enough about his car it came out sick as fuck and he still hasnt cruised it yet finished it friday night in the line up!!!!!!!! them unique boys looked good!!!!!!!


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

all i got got some vids to
shity vids but its all i got
http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l132/cad...nt=MVI_1884.flv

http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l132/cad...nt=MVI_1883.flv

http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l132/cad...nt=MVI_1878.flv


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 11 2010, 06:09 PM~17160835
> *the orange 63 is my homie cholos i cant say enough about his car it came out sick as fuck and he still hasnt cruised it yet finished it friday night in the line up!!!!!!!! them unique boys looked good!!!!!!!
> *



I was shocked they put him outside. Actually there were a ton of cars outside that should of been inside and vice versa. I guess its first come first serve.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

SO HOW WAS THE SHOW. ??? 
I'm in Florida and couldn't make the show.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 11 2010, 06:50 PM~17161120
> *I was shocked they put him outside. Actually there were a ton of cars outside that should of been inside and vice versa. I guess its first come first serve.
> *


he and my homie with the regal behind him chose to be to show as a club with fellow members of their club after all its about representing and i just heard he got first in his class!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass+Apr 11 2010, 06:23 PM~17160928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see you MACHINE!!

:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 11 2010, 06:50 PM~17161120
> *I was shocked they put him outside. Actually there were a ton of cars outside that should of been inside and vice versa. I guess its first come first serve.
> *




















































:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 11 2010, 04:08 PM~17160510
> *I was in and out in under 30 minutes but it was nice seeing white trash and that orange 63 droptop. I am in love with that car.
> *


 made the 22 hour trip to get it there , great to see the lowrider movement is still going strong , heard there was alot of people drivin that far to keep it alive and strong


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

only one lowrider bike competing i heard and it was from jersey is that true???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

Keep the pics coming. Was the show any good?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

post all pics on post your rides tampa pics, i went but camera broke :sad:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

this show was tight.it was my first one.i had a conversasion with miis.pinks and mr.capon-e!


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

THIS SHOW WAS A GOOD TURN OUT BUT ODB PRODUCTIONS WERE SOO UNORGANIZED AND THE SO CALLED HELP THEY HAD ARE IDIOTS THEY HAVE NOTHING ON A TRUE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW :0 :0


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Apr 11 2010, 06:13 PM~17161657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ!!!!!RED RUM good work vince.....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ttopstouchless_@Apr 11 2010, 11:06 PM~17163440
> *ROLLERZ!!!!!RED RUM good work vince.....
> *


x2


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Apr 11 2010, 10:58 PM~17163325
> *THIS SHOW WAS A GOOD TURN OUT BUT ODB PRODUCTIONS WERE SOO UNORGANIZED AND THE SO CALLED HELP THEY HAD ARE IDIOTS THEY HAVE NOTHING ON A TRUE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW  :0  :0
> *


x2 no offense but we coulda done better ourselves, we had to to park on way on the other side of the show wen there was a bigg ass gap in the middle. but its all good we still had a great time and got to see a bunch of rides and biatches lol :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HAD A BLAST AND IT WAS KOOL MATHING FACES TO NAMES ON LAYITLOW. NO ****.............I'LL SEE EVER ONE IN CHICAGO NEXT MONTH..............................HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT SAFELY HOME.................BUMP


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2010, 06:54 PM~17162014
> *only one lowrider bike competing i heard and it was from jersey is that true???????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


IF THATS TRU THEN IT WAS CHAIN REACTION LOYALTY CAR CLUB


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Just got back to Tallahassee this was my first lowrider show and I really enjoyed it! It was nice meeting some of you guys. I'm motivated to get the panhandle of Florida going now.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

what up whit


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

damn left the show an went to work till 2:30 am an i was looking forward to see what kind of pic had been posted..... an i get nothing, i loose.... good day sirs


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Why cant people just be happy that they got a lowrider show???? All ways got negative shit to say. Get over your selfs and injoy shit why you have it. ODB thanks for the show and your staff was very cool. We even got greeted at the gates. Now thats the type of stuff that makes these shows nice to go to....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 11 2010, 05:03 PM~17161185
> *he and my homie with the regal behind him chose to be to show as a club with fellow members of their club after all its about representing and i just heard he got first in his class!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yep, they asked me to park inside but I chose outside to be with the rest of my club.
That orange 63 rag was fuckin beautiful. It definitely showed strong. It was good to meet all you guys yesterday.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Apr 12 2010, 06:41 AM~17166354
> *Why cant people just be happy that they got a lowrider show???? All ways got negative shit to say. Get over your selfs and injoy shit why you have it. ODB thanks for the show and your staff was very cool. We even got greeted at the gates. Now thats the type of stuff that makes these shows nice to go to....
> *



x2


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

SHIIT THE SHOW WAS CONMADRE AND HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE FAMILY GOT TO MEET ALOT OF PEOPLE AND MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE C.C. THAT SHOWED UP AND THANKS TO ODB FOR BRINGING THE SHOW BACK TO TAMPA!!!!!
LOOKING FWD TO NEXT YR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 07:53 AM~17166398
> *Yep, they asked me to park inside but I chose outside to be with the rest of my club.
> That orange 63 rag was fuckin beautiful. It definitely showed strong. It was good to meet all you guys yesterday.
> *



good to meet ya yesterday homie..


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 12 2010, 09:38 AM~17167793
> *good to meet ya yesterday homie..
> *


Yo foolio...I ment to ask you if your boy did anything with that box?????


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 08:53 AM~17166398
> *Yep, they asked me to park inside but I chose outside to be with the rest of my club.
> That orange 63 rag was fuckin beautiful. It definitely showed strong. It was good to meet all you guys yesterday.
> *



ONE CLUB ONE LOVE SKIM THANKS FOR THE CHOICE YOU MADE WE SHOWED STRONG AS HELL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I TOLD EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC THAT MAJESTICS WAS GOING TO PUT IT DOWN SUNDAY IN TAMPA 


I STAND BEHIND MY WORD ~MAJESTICS~


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Some nice pics by Caddilac D.......................


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover+Apr 11 2010, 09:26 PM~17163712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS A COOL SHOW BUT SOM EOF THE STAF WAS JUST PLAIN BEING ASSHOLES, BIG FUCKER SAID I CANT TAKE DRINKS INSIDE THE SHOW SO TO THROW EM OUT, I STARTED TOSSIN THE BEER AND THAT ***** ASS MEXICAN FUCKER GOT A CASE AND STARTED DIGGIN ALL OF OU BEER OUT THE TRASH FOR HIMSELF.  I SHOULD HAVE OPENED EVERY SINGLE ONE OF EM AND THEN DRANK EM :biggrin: 








AS FOR THE 8-BALL CHICK.............. IM STILL WAITIN FOR THE HOOK UP I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET FOR HELPIN HAND OUT THEM DAMN FLYERS :angry: 







ALL IN ALL, GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

AND FINALLY NICE TO MEET YA KAKALAK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty+Apr 11 2010, 10:11 PM~17162751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2010, 06:14 PM~17171325
> *
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 12 2010, 07:10 PM~17171286
> *AND FINALLY NICE TO MEET YA KAKALAK
> *


for sure bro!! I got a new found respect for the cutty bro, Glad I got to see it person!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2010, 05:16 PM~17171348
> *for sure bro!! I got a new found respect for the cutty bro, Glad I got to see it person!
> *


 :happysad: THANK YOU, ITS STILL IN THE WORKS AS EVERYONE SEEN LOL, BUT IT WAS A MUST........


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Apr 12 2010, 08:41 AM~17166354
> *Why cant people just be happy that they got a lowrider show???? All ways got negative shit to say. Get over your selfs and injoy shit why you have it. ODB thanks for the show and your staff was very cool. We even got greeted at the gates. Now thats the type of stuff that makes these shows nice to go to....
> *



If i would have paid 30 dollars for the show i would of been upset with the turn out of cars(numbers not quality). I am not being negative its just a fact. I saw every car at the show in under 30 minutes and I stopped to talk to a couple people I knew. If i was in a car club or went with a group of people would i have had a better time?? Probably.. but i went strictly for the cars..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 12 2010, 07:20 PM~17171380
> *If i would have paid 30 dollars for the show i would of been upset with the turn out of cars(numbers not quality). I am not being negative its just a fact. I saw every car at the show in under 30 minutes and I stopped to talk to a couple people I knew. If i was in a car club or went with a group of people would i have had a better time?? Probably.. but i went strictly for the cars..
> *


well thats up to the owners of the cars not the promoter. They didnt allow unfinished cars in thats why mine wasnt in there :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2010, 06:04 PM~17171769
> *well thats up to the owners of the cars not the promoter. They didnt allow unfinished cars in thats why mine wasnt in there :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT IN :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 12 2010, 08:05 PM~17171775
> *I GOT IN :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2010, 06:17 PM~17171904
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Apr 12 2010, 07:05 PM~17171775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 12 2010, 05:20 PM~17171380
> *If i would have paid 30 dollars for the show i would of been upset with the turn out of cars(numbers not quality). I am not being negative its just a fact. I saw every car at the show in under 30 minutes and I stopped to talk to a couple people I knew. If i was in a car club or went with a group of people would i have had a better time?? Probably.. but i went strictly for the cars..
> *




so you didn't have a car there but you are complaining that there was not enough cars there right ??? :uh: :happysad:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 12 2010, 01:55 PM~17168579
> *I TOLD EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC THAT MAJESTICS WAS GOING TO PUT IT DOWN SUNDAY IN TAMPA
> I STAND BEHIND MY WORD ~MAJESTICS~
> *


majestics did good and look good but they weren't the only ones puttin it down. THEM OBSESSION BOYS DID THEIR DAMN THING TOO ALL DAY SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 12 2010, 11:08 AM~17168723
> *Some nice pics by Caddilac D.......................
> 
> 
> ...


cool meeting u guys this weekend.....loved the cars..u guys coming strong....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Apr 12 2010, 06:14 PM~17172475
> *majestics did good and look good but they weren't the only ones puttin it down.  THEM OBSESSION BOYS DID THEIR DAMN THING TOO ALL DAY SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


i think obsession and majestics was doing it strong!!!! way to rep the east!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 12 2010, 06:16 PM~17171348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X83


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 12 2010, 07:20 PM~17172556
> *i think obsession and majestics was doing it strong!!!! way to rep the east!!!!
> *



x2 heard old school was lookin good also


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 12 2010, 06:22 PM~17172586
> *x2  heard old school was lookin good also
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Apr 12 2010, 09:14 PM~17172475
> *majestics did good and look good but they weren't the only ones puttin it down.  THEM OBSESSION BOYS DID THEIR DAMN THING TOO ALL DAY SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


I AINT GONNA LIE YOU BOYS WERE LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMMIE THEM RAGS WERE ON FIRE HOMMIE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 12 2010, 09:20 PM~17172556
> *i think obsession and majestics was doing it strong!!!! way to rep the east!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

NEED MORE PICS OF THE SHOW POST THEM UP


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Apr 12 2010, 10:45 PM~17173572
> *NEED MORE PICS OF THE SHOW POST THEM UP
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535868


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 12 2010, 06:42 PM~17172136
> *:0
> 
> :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 12 2010, 10:03 PM~17173112
> *I AINT GONNA LIE YOU BOYS WERE LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMMIE THEM RAGS WERE ON FIRE HOMMIE
> *


THANKS IT IS WHAT IT IS SEE YALL BOYS SEPT 19 OBSESSION FEST
TAMPA NEXT YAER  TTT


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 12 2010, 10:53 AM~17168565
> *ONE CLUB ONE LOVE SKIM THANKS FOR THE CHOICE YOU MADE WE SHOWED STRONG AS HELL
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :wave:


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

after hop


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 13 2010, 01:46 PM~17179240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dope video


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 13 2010, 01:46 PM~17179240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i guess i left to early nice video..


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks homiiiis trying to see who coming to north carolina want to do a after hopp and make a video 4youtube


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Apr 13 2010, 03:16 PM~17180698
> *damn i guess i left to early nice video..
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn I missed it. Lowrider Show ever coming back to Miami? And why did they ever leave?


----------



## Louver Queen (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Apr 11 2010, 07:58 PM~17163325
> *THIS SHOW WAS A GOOD TURN OUT BUT ODB PRODUCTIONS WERE SOO UNORGANIZED AND THE SO CALLED HELP THEY HAD ARE IDIOTS THEY HAVE NOTHING ON A TRUE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW  :0  :0
> *


Really Josh?? Really?? What exactly do you consider a "true Lowrider Magazine car show" then... Is it a room full of donks that sit so ridiculously high up that it's almost impossible to see the one or two classics that are actually there?? And does it need to be run by a bunch of assholes who treat people like they're inmates in the Brevard County Jail?? Is that what you consider a "true Lowrider Magazine car show"??


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Louver Queen_@Apr 13 2010, 06:43 PM~17182889
> *Really Josh?? Really??  What exactly do you consider a "true Lowrider Magazine car show" then... Is it a room full of donks that sit so ridiculously high up that it's almost impossible to see the one or two classics that are actually there?? And does it need to be run by a bunch of assholes who treat people like they're inmates in the Brevard County Jail??  Is that what you consider a "true Lowrider Magazine car show"??
> *


 :0 DAMN, BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRN :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

You should check your sources before commenting. It is my understanding that OBD rents the truck, equipment, and the same show staff that LRM uses. Plus they have some of their own people. All they are doing is fronting the money and taking on the liability. LRM calls it a sanctioned event, which means you can qualify for a LRM world title at the event for Super Show, and they will be at the show covering it to help sell magazines. Go back to the late 80's and early 90's. This is the way LRM use to do it. Their job is to sell magazines and advertising, not shows. They basically get other people to front the money, take on the liability, and those people get paid. I'd bet LRM gets a cut as well??? In return LRM has an event to cover, take photos, which help sell their magazine and advertising. So to say they have nothing on LRM...makes no sense.

I beleive Go-Lo Entertainment did the same thing? I heard that LRM eventually bought them, but I'm not sure???


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 11 2010, 10:53 PM~17164832
> *Just got back to Tallahassee this was my first lowrider show and I really enjoyed it! It was nice meeting some of you guys. I'm motivated to get the panhandle of Florida going now.
> *



lets do this.....gotta represent...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

TAMPA PICS ON LOYALTY THREAD


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by floodbrangaz_@Apr 13 2010, 05:50 PM~17181610
> *Damn I missed it. Lowrider Show ever coming back to Miami? And why did they ever leave?
> *


donky kong city sorry to say plus last time lowrider was there there were buring out in the parking lot.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 11 2010, 11:53 PM~17164832
> *Just got back to Tallahassee this was my first lowrider show and I really enjoyed it! It was nice meeting some of you guys. I'm motivated to get the panhandle of Florida going now.
> *


 :happysad: 
IM GONNA HAVE TO SIT WITH U AND UR WIFE AGAIN, AND REMIND U THAT UR HOME IS HERE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

kant complain,,i got 2 park by da entrancE :biggrin: ,nd we actualy got greeted at da gates not like b4,,nd every body be happy dat LRM came bak 2 tampa thanks 2 ODB,IMPALAS MAG,ND LRM,ND DUB everybody stop cryin :cheesy:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 13 2010, 06:13 PM~17183233
> *You should check your sources before commenting. It is my understanding that OBD rents the truck, equipment, and the same show staff that LRM uses. Plus they have some of their own people.  All they are doing is fronting the money and taking on the liability. LRM calls it a sanctioned event, which means you can qualify for a LRM world title at the event for Super Show, and they will be at the show covering it to help sell magazines. Go back to the late 80's and early 90's. This is the way LRM use to do it. Their job is to sell magazines and advertising, not shows. They basically get other people to front the money, take on the liability, and those people get paid. I'd bet LRM gets a cut as well??? In return LRM has an event to cover, take photos, which help sell their magazine and advertising. So to say they have nothing on LRM...makes no sense.
> 
> I beleive Go-Lo Entertainment did the same thing? I heard that LRM eventually bought them, but I'm not sure???
> *


Thx! At least somebody knows what they are talking about!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 13 2010, 03:28 PM~17180828
> *thanks homiiiis trying to see who coming to north carolina want to do a after hopp and make a video 4youtube
> *


WE GOING 2 B OUT THERE SO HAVE DA CAMRA READY


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 13 2010, 09:23 PM~17185713
> *Thx! At least somebody knows what they are talking about!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


One other thing to all the people that had any kind of problems at the show we would like to apologize! On the other hand though, we let you guys bring coolers in as long as there was no glass, we had a beer garden, we had a kid zone!!!! Who does that? All and all I thought Tampa was GREAT! ODB Productions would like to thank all of you that supported the show and appreciated us making an effort to get back to Tampa to make this happen, remember without ODB you would only have your choice of the 4 LRM shows! :biggrin:


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 13 2010, 10:53 PM~17186057
> *One other thing to all the people that had any kind of problems at the show we would like to apologize! On the other hand though, we let you guys bring coolers in as long as there was no glass, we had a beer garden, we had a kid zone!!!! Who does that? All and all I thought Tampa was GREAT!  ODB Productions would like to thank all of you that supported the show and appreciated us making an effort to get back to Tampa to make this happen, remember without ODB you would only have your choice of the 4 LRM shows! :biggrin:
> *


Well i was ask by the person checking everyone at the door to throw away a bottle of water so whats the point of bringing a cooler? :dunno:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

One thing that I have always hated about layitlow....

Some of you people get on here crying about how you want LRM to return to your hometown. Other's get on here and "say fuck LRM...its all about the streets". Those same people are the first ones in line when LRM comes to your town; yet they blast them every chance they get. Be happy that ODB Ent. stepped up to re-create the late 90's early 2000's show era. Support them, as they listened to people in the various areas that LOST their local shows. No show is perfect. Get over it, support them, and have fun!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 12 2010, 10:38 AM~17167793
> *good to meet ya yesterday homie..
> *


likewise and that goes for everybody i was fortunate to finally meet up with


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 12 2010, 05:10 PM~17171286
> *AND FINALLY NICE TO MEET YA KAKALAK
> *


x2, :biggrin: u and cisco finally


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 13 2010, 10:53 PM~17186057
> *One other thing to all the people that had any kind of problems at the show we would like to apologize! On the other hand though, we let you guys bring coolers in as long as there was no glass, we had a beer garden, we had a kid zone!!!! Who does that? All and all I thought Tampa was GREAT!  ODB Productions would like to thank all of you that supported the show and appreciated us making an effort to get back to Tampa to make this happen, remember without ODB you would only have your choice of the 4 LRM shows! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some pics I took


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2010, 03:26 AM~17187200
> *x2,  :biggrin: u and cisco finally
> *


for sure, :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2010, 03:43 AM~17187267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


leave it up to skim to take pics of the tortas :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I haaaaad a great time. Took me this long to recover. Thanks to Tampa and everyone coming out in force to the show. Thanks to everyone at ODB for putting on a hell of a show. The pre party was off the hook. I even got tatted, thanks Enzo, the boy has mad skills. Omg the race between me, Greg, Ryan, and Dom in the golf carts was insane (never give the fattest guy the golf cart on empty) hehehehe. Thanks to Jovan for picking me up at the airport in Batistas car and to Batista for letting me shoot his 64. I'll be posting up pics tonight.


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

2 Members: 863cutty, Greg Croasdell :wave: :wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 13 2010, 11:53 PM~17186057
> *One other thing to all the people that had any kind of problems at the show we would like to apologize! On the other hand though, we let you guys bring coolers in as long as there was no glass, we had a beer garden, we had a kid zone!!!! Who does that? All and all I thought Tampa was GREAT!  ODB Productions would like to thank all of you that supported the show and appreciated us making an effort to get back to Tampa to make this happen, remember without ODB you would only have your choice of the 4 LRM shows! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: was worth the 20 hour drive there and 24 hour drive back home...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 14 2010, 09:16 PM~17194612
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: was worth the 20 hour drive there and 24 hour drive back home...
> *


Yeah Id have to say thanks for the kid deal, I would of brought mine if I knew their was something for them to do.


----------



## box chevy (Sep 20, 2009)

Great show can't wait 4 next year bigger and better


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Apr 14 2010, 06:10 PM~17194553
> *2 Members: 863cutty, Greg Croasdell :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Apr 13 2010, 10:03 PM~17186175
> *Well i was ask by the person checking everyone at the door to throw away a bottle of water so whats the point of bringing a cooler? :dunno:
> *


Saturday during the move in it was allowed, we have no control over it on Sunday because the fair has it's own food and beverage vendors. :biggrin:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 14 2010, 12:19 AM~17187175
> *One thing that I have always hated about layitlow....
> 
> Some of you people get on here crying about how you want LRM to return to your hometown. Other's get on here and "say fuck LRM...its all about the streets". Those same people are the first ones in line when LRM comes to your town; yet they blast them every chance they get. Be happy that ODB Ent. stepped up to re-create the late 90's early 2000's show era. Support them, as they listened to people in the various areas that LOST their local shows. No show is perfect. Get over it, support them, and have fun!
> *


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 13 2010, 11:46 AM~17179240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So how you like Pinky from TEXAS???????

SWITCHMAN HYDRAULICS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 14 2010, 06:03 PM~17194484
> *I haaaaad a great time. Took me this long to recover. Thanks to Tampa and everyone coming out in force to the show. Thanks to everyone at ODB for putting on a hell of a show. The pre party was off the hook. I even got tatted, thanks Enzo, the boy has mad skills. Omg the race between me, Greg, Ryan, and Dom in the golf carts was insane (never give the fattest guy the golf cart on empty) hehehehe. Thanks to Jovan for picking me up at the airport in Batistas car and to Batista for letting me shoot his 64.  I'll be posting up pics tonight.
> *


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 14 2010, 09:11 PM~17197230
> *
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2010, 06:45 PM~17194304
> *leave it up to skim to take pics of the tortas :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


tortas need love too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll post up more in a few....


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2010, 11:05 AM~17200194
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that car needs trim!!!! The quality of work on that ride is top notch.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 15 2010, 09:16 AM~17200258
> *that car needs trim!!!! The quality of work on that ride is top notch.
> *


it's a siiiick 64.....look for it in a future feature in Impalas Magazine...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

lefty
:wave:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2010, 08:12 AM~17200234
> *I'll post up more in a few....
> *


what up toro...i like that shot of my car..u take some cool pics bro....


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

BAD ASS SHOW. WILL POST UP PICS WHEN I GET A CHANCE. :thumbsup: 

THUMBSUP TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE IT HAPPEN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 14 2010, 02:45 PM~17195722
> *
> *


ya cumin bak next year??


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2010, 08:12 AM~17200234
> *I'll post up more in a few....
> *


Good shit brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 14 2010, 04:53 AM~17186057
> *One other thing to all the people that had any kind of problems at the show we would like to apologize! On the other hand though, we let you guys bring coolers in as long as there was no glass, we had a beer garden, we had a kid zone!!!! Who does that? All and all I thought Tampa was GREAT!  ODB Productions would like to thank all of you that supported the show and appreciated us making an effort to get back to Tampa to make this happen, remember without ODB you would only have your choice of the 4 LRM shows! :biggrin:
> *


Yo homie you know theres always gonna be some cry babie bishes no matter what your trying to do.As for the Majestics we got nothing but luv from your staff.We had a blast at the show and trust me we are gonna be deep at all the shows out in our area(chicago,K.C.,dallas)Keep up the good work i would like to see these shows agian next year thats why we are supporting so deep,hope you guys make it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 12 2010, 05:55 PM~17168579
> *I TOLD EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC THAT MAJESTICS WAS GOING TO PUT IT DOWN SUNDAY IN TAMPA
> I STAND BEHIND MY WORD ~MAJESTICS~
> *


 :biggrin:I second that most members suckas all with tight ass low-lows. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Apr 13 2010, 01:14 AM~17172475
> *majestics did good and look good but they weren't the only ones puttin it down.  THEM OBSESSION BOYS DID THEIR DAMN THING TOO ALL DAY SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you all put it down also most of our guys drove 20+ hours to the show so by sunday night most were back on the road home or was just plain worn out. :biggrin: 

Majestics Most Members Tampa 2010! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 14 2010, 07:19 AM~17187175
> *One thing that I have always hated about layitlow....
> 
> Some of you people get on here crying about how you want LRM to return to your hometown. Other's get on here and "say fuck LRM...its all about the streets". Those same people are the first ones in line when LRM comes to your town; yet they blast them every chance they get. Be happy that ODB Ent. stepped up to re-create the late 90's early 2000's show era. Support them, as they listened to people in the various areas that LOST their local shows. No show is perfect. Get over it, support them, and have fun!
> *


x100


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 15 2010, 12:44 AM~17194292
> *for sure,  :biggrin:
> *


Damn i didn't get to met you did you all have any rides there?


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

good show every one out there was looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

MAJESTICS RUNNING THIS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959+Apr 13 2010, 08:13 PM~17183233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GUYS THANKS FOR COMING TO FLA AND SUPPORTING THE MOVEMENT IN FLORIDA. I THINK YOU GUYS PUT ON A HELL OF A SHOW, AND THOUGH EVERYTHING WAS NOT PERFECT, AH, WHAT EVER IS.

WAS REALLY COOL YALL BROUGHT OUT THE KIDS STUFF, THAT SAVED ME BIG TIME WITH 3 KIDS. I WAS NOT EVEN MAD AT THE BEER COSTS, IT WAS DEFINATELY A GOOD TIME.

MY ONLY COMPLAINT WOULD BE THE HOP AREA, I PULLED MY KIDS FROM THE AREA BECAUSE IT WAS JUST UNSAFE, I PERSONALLY KNOW THE GUY THAT CAUGHT THE TIRE TO THE FACE, AND SEEING THE AFTERMATH, AND VIDEO, THAT WAS JUST AN ACCIDENT WAITING TO HAPPEN. CLEAN THAT UP AND THE SHOW WAS SUPER........


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I HAD A GREAT TIME, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING AND IM HOPIN TO DEFLY SEE U GUYS NXT YR AGAIN.........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Apr 16 2010, 07:33 PM~17216585
> *I HAD A GREAT TIME, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING AND IM HOPIN TO DEFLY SEE U GUYS NXT YR AGAIN.........
> *


X2


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 16 2010, 06:27 PM~17216054
> *HEY GUYS THANKS FOR COMING TO FLA AND SUPPORTING THE MOVEMENT IN FLORIDA.  I THINK YOU GUYS PUT ON A HELL OF A SHOW, AND THOUGH EVERYTHING WAS NOT PERFECT, AH, WHAT EVER IS.
> 
> WAS REALLY COOL YALL BROUGHT OUT THE KIDS STUFF, THAT SAVED ME BIG TIME WITH 3 KIDS.  I WAS NOT EVEN MAD AT THE BEER COSTS, IT WAS DEFINATELY A GOOD TIME.
> ...


Thanks for the input that will definately be addressed, next year when we come back we will have a designated area just for the hop because the people with all access passes can get behind the stage area and thatt's where our problem was. Hope you had a good time otherwise :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 18 2010, 01:12 PM~17227512
> *Thanks for the input that will definately be addressed, next year when we come back we will have a designated area just for the hop because the people with all access passes can get behind the stage area and thatt's where our problem was. Hope you had a good time otherwise :biggrin:
> *


I HAD A HELL OF A GREAT TIME. THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BACK TO TAMPA. I'LL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR.


----------



## c2d-j (Sep 24, 2009)

This is my homies car the car did have trim it was almost his everyday driver but he re did the whole thing again shooting for a dif look. He might be takeing it out to new mexico for the show there we are all planning on that trip.


> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 15 2010, 08:16 AM~17200258
> *that car needs trim!!!! The quality of work on that ride is top notch.
> *


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 16 2010, 09:27 PM~17216054
> *HEY GUYS THANKS FOR COMING TO FLA AND SUPPORTING THE MOVEMENT IN FLORIDA.  I THINK YOU GUYS PUT ON A HELL OF A SHOW, AND THOUGH EVERYTHING WAS NOT PERFECT, AH, WHAT EVER IS.
> 
> WAS REALLY COOL YALL BROUGHT OUT THE KIDS STUFF, THAT SAVED ME BIG TIME WITH 3 KIDS.  I WAS NOT EVEN MAD AT THE BEER COSTS, IT WAS DEFINATELY A GOOD TIME.
> ...


I remember when that happened. He was up in Jacksonville painting cars left and right with a broken jaw after the accident.


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by c2d-j_@Apr 18 2010, 11:02 AM~17227850
> *This is my homies car the car did have trim it was almost his everyday driver but he re did the whole thing again shooting for a dif look. He might be takeing it out to new mexico for the show there we are all planning on that trip.
> *


That car is in it's own class!!!!!!! TOP TOP NOTCH


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by c2d-j_@Apr 18 2010, 12:02 PM~17227850
> *This is my homies car the car did have trim it was almost his everyday driver but he re did the whole thing again shooting for a dif look. He might be takeing it out to new mexico for the show there we are all planning on that trip.
> *


Thanks for the hook up Jovan, now everyone will get to see it in the pages of Impalas Mag. This car is done with so much craftsmanship.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

OBSESSION C.C. Had a great time, Looking forward to next year. Also i heard something about the ODB/LOWRIDER Show coming to Atlanta in August. Please keep us posted on that.


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*LOW LYFE!!!!*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lookin good low lyfe :yes:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 19 2010, 06:49 PM~17241359
> *lookin good low lyfe :yes:
> *


x2 love the kamdies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry so late.


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

FLA, to the top.


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------

